# Fall 2006 Pacific Northwest Outbackers Rally



## Oregon_Camper

"2006 PNW Boat Drinks Rally"

Here is the status of the 2006 Fall PNW Rally at Deschutes River State Park

Organization Team:
WagonMaster - Oregon_Camper
Saturday Night Dinner Buffet - WACamper
Saturday Night Drinks - PDX_Doug

16 - Confirmed
2 - Tentatives
2 - Can't Make It.

Name / # of Adults / # of kids

*Confirmed*
Oregon_Camper / 2 / 2
Foxfam Outbacker / 2 / 2
PDX_Doug / 2 / 2
BlueWedge / 2 2 
jnk36jnk / 2 / 0
Camptoddski / 2 / 2
Doxie-Doglover / 2 / kids???
WAcamper / 2 / 2 
TrainRiders / 2 / 2 
Crismon4 / 2 / 2 
Thunder / 1 / 2
Jskeele / 2 / 2
rman45 / 2 / 4 
snsgraham / 2 
Scott and Jamie / 2 / 1 
mv945 / 2 / 3

*Tentative*
chetlenox
Y-Guy / 2 / 2
3cowdogs / 2

Sat Night Pot Luck

Oregon_Camper -- BBQ Chicken Wings
Foxfam Outbacker
PDX_Doug -- dessert of some kind
BlueWedge -- ropical Beef with White Rice and Coconut Lemon Cresent Bars.
jnk36jnk -- terryaki chicken skewers & a big fresh fruit platter with melons, pineapple and maybe mango
Camptoddski - Sliced BBQ pork with Hot mustard and sweet and sour sauce with grapes & sliced oranges
Doxie-Doglover -- POLYNESIAN CHILI and Hawaiian Sweet Rolls
WAcamper --- spiral ham and grilled pineapple!
TrainRiders -- green salad with a tropical suprise.
Crismon4
Thunder
Jskeele - pea salad and brownies 
rman45
snsgraham -- jasmine rice to go with all the meats and pineapple/cocoanut cookies for dessert.
Scott and Jamie / 2 / 1
mv945

Here is the layout of the Campground. Let me know where you would like to be placed. First come first served. G56 to G62 are river front sites.

Oregon_Camper - G56
Foxfam Outbacker - G57
PDX_Doug - G55
BlueWedge - G67
jnk36jnk - G65
Camptoddski - G54
Doxie-Doglover - G53
WAcamper - G58
TrainRiders - G66
Crismon4 - G51
Thunder - G52
Jskeele - G60
rman45 - 
snsgraham - G69
Scott and Jamie - G59
mv945 - G68


----------



## PDX_Doug

So, where we goin', Thunder?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Let's get the date first...then we can work on a location.


----------



## Thor

OC

Cool banner









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thanks Thor....if you've never been to the Gorge (between Oregon/Washington) you're really missing out. It is a candy for the eyes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

..bump...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sorry for the bump, but I want all PNW Outbackers to see this.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I voted for Sept 15-16, that will give me time to recover form our annual family labor day camp out/reunion. We can't go any later in the month as we are going to be in England, spending a little time on a canal boat.


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> We can't go any later in the month as we are going to be in England, spending a little time on a canal boat.
> [snapback]94566[/snapback]​


Very cool guys! My mom has done that (In her case, I believe it was Holland), and absolutely loved the experience!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

..bump...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Getting this thread back on the board.

Just paid for all the site (like Doug did) so we now have the group site locked down for Sept 8th - 10th. 

I think just about everyone from the Spring Rally will be able to attend, except "Larry the Outback".

I for one would like to look into a rafting trip on Saturday the 9th. Not sure what is available up the Deschutes from this campground, as I've only rafted the upper Deschutes...leaving from Warm Springs and taking out at Sandy Beach.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, count us in. I just won't unpack from the previoius weekend. Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

looking forward to our first Rally! But need someone to tell me what we need to do, how and when do we pay? etc. What is the name of campground? 
I know, I know, newbies and their questions!















Tawnya-Kennewick.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tlm said:


> looking forward to our first Rally! But need someone to tell me what we need to do, how and when do we pay? etc. What is the name of campground?
> I know, I know, newbies and their questions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tawnya-Kennewick.
> [snapback]107318[/snapback]​


1) What you need to do?
* Nothing for now other then say you're going









2) How adn when do you pay?
* You'll pay me in Sept when you arrive.

3) What is the name of the campground
* DESCHUTES RIVER STATE RECREATION AREA (click on the link for details)
http://www.oregonstateparks.org/park_37.php

No problem with questions. Ask away!! We just had the Spring Rally here and it was SOOO great everyone said we need to go back for the Fall Rally. GREAT GREAT GREAT place for kids (and adults)


----------



## BlueWedge

Were in.

I asked the DW to add it to her IPaq and she already had it.









Rafting would be fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We will be there with bells on, Jim!








You are 'da Man!

If anyone is interested in what they are getting into, I just started a thread with some pictures from the Spring rally. Mostly scenic, maybe some other attendees can add a few 'personality' shots!

See it here.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

Jim,

Go ahead and put us on the "tentative" list. We had a ball last weekend and would love to go, but we are just getting back from our 2 month trip the weekend before, so it's possible we'll be pretty tired of camping.

You never know though. I definitely recommend the rafting. I've rafted the river (both through Maupin, the "normal way", as well as from the falls down to the mouth where the rally is) and it's a ball...

Chet.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Settling our daughter into College this weekend. Can't do it.


----------



## Y-Guy

We'll give it another try, being the weekend after Labor Day and all and since Sandi is teaching I'm not sure she'll be up for another trip out so quick. Pics and stories of the last one sound good though!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

count the Newbies in,Rick and Tawnya Kennewick, Wa. 
Going to name my trailer: The Outback Inn
Rick thinks I'm a dork.....


----------



## ARzark

We're in for sure. Had a great time this spring and Deschutes is a great place








I froze all the leftover onions (about 6 lbs I believe) so I'll be bringing those


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

I just heard from Camptoddski, and they said to count them in as well!
They are kind of 'shy' about posting, so I will speak for them (at this point).

At the rate we are already going, you may want to look at reserving the adjoining group area (to the North) as well. It can always be cancelled later if things slow down.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Man...this is GREAT!!

Who wants to be in charge of the Pot Luck? I know Jodi has done it in the past (and she is welcome to continue) but wanted to see anyone else wanted a crack at it...maybe we can have two?

Also, who can help with the Rafting? I can try, but I'd like some help getting that going. Anyone know how long the rafting trip would be? I've never rafted that section of the Deschutes before.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y-Guy said:


> We'll give it another try, being the weekend after Labor Day and all and since Sandi is teaching I'm not sure she'll be up for another trip out so quick. Pics and stories of the last one sound good though!
> [snapback]107522[/snapback]​


Ya gotta come Steve. My kids were in shock the RAPTOR wasn't there last weekend.


----------



## Y-Guy

Well spoke with Sandi its going to be iffy since we'll be out the weekend before and getting back into the swing of school. Plus we just found out we'll be hosting another exchange student this time a 16 year old girl from Japan. I'll let you know as we get closer, keep us in the interested column please.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Add us to the list, we'll be there.

Danny


----------



## Oregon_Camper

DANJOGAVINMO said:


> Add us to the list, we'll be there.
> 
> Danny
> [snapback]107912[/snapback]​


Done...

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

nope, no kids. Raised and not allowed in the Outback! just kidding.
Actually , would maybe bring grandaughter, she'll be two and half by then.Anyone have a little girl around same age?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tlm said:


> nope, no kids. Raised and not allowed in the Outback! just kidding.
> Actually , would maybe bring grandaughter, she'll be two and half by then.Anyone have a little girl around same age?
> [snapback]107948[/snapback]​


There were kids there from 18 years to 18 months. Bring your granddaughter!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

ok! just might! volunteers are accepted to take over if she is not over the terrible 2's! Yikes! had her all day yesterday and she was baby Jekyll baby Hyde. If she weren't so darn cute (runs in my family







) and funny I'd give her to highest bidder!


----------



## ARzark

Just a thought, but wouldn't it be cool to do a big 'ole smoked turkey for the potluck?
Anybody have a smoker grill?


----------



## TrainRiders

Add us to the list of people planning on attending the fall rally. There will be 4 of us, 2 adults, 2 kids. It looks like it will be lots of fun meeting all of you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Just a thought, but wouldn't it be cool to do a big 'ole smoked turkey for the potluck?
> Anybody have a smoker grill?
> [snapback]108047[/snapback]​


I've never done this but would sure like to try it...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

johnbartlow said:


> Add us to the list of people planning on attending the fall rally. There will be 4 of us, 2 adults, 2 kids. It looks like it will be lots of fun meeting all of you.
> [snapback]108133[/snapback]​


Done....Glad you're coming. It's a great time for everyone.


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, Say I read the post about smoking the turkey as an added bonus for the Fall Potluck and the thought came to my mind, why not do a deep fat fried turkey. Surely one of you trailer guys has a deep fat fryer of the sort you do turkeys in. I have a turkey in the deep freeze I am willing to donate. We did this once at a family Labor Day camp out and, amazingly, the end product was delicious. Dean wore his standard issue Public Works rain gear while cooking the bird in the effort to keep from being splattered by leaping grease. It was a hilarious sight. Jodi

PS. Being 'in charge' of the pot luck is really not a very big responsibility. I am continuing to wait and see if someone else out there wants the 'job'. j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Dean wore his standard issue Public Works rain gear while cooking the bird in the effort to keep from being splattered by leaping grease. It was a hilarious sight. Jodi
> [snapback]108193[/snapback]​


He might have second thougts on that if it is still around 90 degree.


----------



## snsgraham

Jim,
You can count the two of us in for the fall rally.
Would you mind if I was to invite another "off" brand of TT to join us? My buddy will be getting back from working out of state the first part of September and I know he would join us if invited. If you would rather not I will surely understand!









Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Of course you can bring your buddy...you just have to park under the willow tree again so we don't have to look at those "other" trailers...Hahaha (kidding of course)

The more people we have the better the rally!!!

I'll add your name and his name to the list.


----------



## snsgraham

Other than the "hurricane winds" we did not mind our exile in the willows. We really had a great view of the CG from "on high" in the trees.
We will most likely arrive at the CG on Sunday or Monday before the rally so we can explore the local backroads with the dualsport bikes. We will probably stay down at the end with electric hookups til the first day of the rally and then move back into the trees!

Sounds like great fun!

Scott

P.S. I am not going to commit my buddie (Steve Miller) to camping with us just yet, but I have talked to him about it, and so far it is a go. We just never know for sure with this guy's schedule!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,

I would think that being under the willows when the hurricane blew through was the best place in the site. It was no fun down by the river where we were!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Maybe so Doug, but the loud cracking of branches was a bit un-nerving. Blue Wedge and I were really contemplating getting out of Dodge!

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Try cooking meat (beef/chicken) for all the buffet during that!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Whatever the case, you guys have to admit the timing was incredible!

Nary a wiff of breeze all weekend - before or after - but for the one hour of the potluck, you would have thought Katrina was sweeping through!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Yeah, when my Grandson started getting scared of the wind and wanted to go inside the TT, it was pretty "breezy".

By the way Jim, that meat for the potluck was exceptionally good. Thanks for enduring the nasty wind and being the extreme chef that you must be! Wayward Katrina or not!

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

so would an OUTBACKER be beat with stix if they (ok , I) were considering the end with hookups if I bring 2 yr old??? especially if it's hot??????????? I need to know how many band aid to bring....


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'd bring a lot!









But seriously... Are you concerned about water or electricity? I will not even ask about sewer, as no sites in the park have that.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> I'd bring a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously... Are you concerned about water or electricity? I will not even ask about sewer, as no sites in the park have that.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]111374[/snapback]​


 Electric is my concern. We don't have big enough generator yet for a/c if the need arises, our current one is small coleman and noisy. Don't think the funds are going to be available by then to buy a 2000 watt









so how many boxes of bandaids??????????????????

would like to bring 2 yr old grandaughter but have you been around a cranky 2 yr old if it's hot????? Hey, I know! she'll stay with you! yeah, that's it!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Toss her in the river...that will cool her down (Kidding!!)

The sites with power are not close, so that really wouldn't be that much fun for you. It on the Columbia, so there is always a breeze....you'll be fine without AC. Mine has been on 1 time in the 2 years I've had the Outback.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

so 1000 foot extension cord is out of the question?? ha!ha! ok,you guys win! will decide later in summer is Taylin is coming or not. She's an absolute sweetheart (runs in my family







)but she IS afterall 2. She would have so much fun if other kids paid attention to her, she Loves to be around other kids. 
SO everyone, question 2:Will our water last for all 3? I know all about quickie showers and conserving, but it's usually just me and Rick when at my dad's camp and we have can empty grey water there and refill. Just curious what everyone does for 3 days when families are there.Maybe we all just smell real nice







when we leave


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Toss her in the river...that will cool her down (Kidding!!)










I had the same thought, Jim! I just couldn't bring myself to actually post it!
I'm glad to see there is at least one person around here with less scruples than I.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toss her in the river...that will cool her down (Kidding!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same thought, Jim! I just couldn't bring myself to actually post it!
> I'm glad to see there is at least one person around here with less scruples than I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]111687[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 guess I better keep closer eye on her!








just remember, if she gets cranky, whoever gives me the hardest time will have the grand prize of a cranky 2 yr in THEIR trailer!!! if your kids are raised , do you remember the terrible 2's!!! I had forgotten!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm sure my daughter (6) will be moer than happy to keep her entertained!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tlm said:


> question 2:
> Will our water last for all 3? I know all about quickie showers and conserving, but it's usually just me and Rick when at my dad's camp and we have can empty grey water there and refill. Just curious what everyone does for 3 days when families are there.Maybe we all just smell real nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we leave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]111625[/snapback]​


You'll be fine...just don't take 30min showers. It's only a 3 day trip...shower at home on Friday....Shower in Outback on Sat....Shower at home on Sunday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

ok, thanks for responding! will see you all then!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Showers, showers, what's all this talk about showers. You all know it doesn't rain at the east end of the gorge in September.








Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112018[/snapback]​


EXCITED??? is the BEST word you can come up with??!!!

















now that I have my Outback, I CAN'T WAIT!

we stopped in Courdalene and met Camper Andy and Louise. Nice people! that man sure knows a lot! Thanks again Andy! at least we will have met 2 people before the rally! 
Tawnya


----------



## CamperAndy

tlm said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112018[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> EXCITED??? is the BEST word you can come up with??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I have my Outback, I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> we stopped in Courdalene and met Camper Andy and Louise. Nice people! that man sure knows a lot! Thanks again Andy! at least we will have met 2 people before the rally!
> Tawnya
> [snapback]112475[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Just remember the ABC ice cream and it will take your mind off of the ankle. As for the trailer I hope you can get Lakeshore and or Russ Dean to cover all of the little issues.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

tlm said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112018[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> EXCITED??? is the BEST word you can come up with??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I have my Outback, I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> we stopped in Courdalene and met Camper Andy and Louise. Nice people! that man sure knows a lot! Thanks again Andy! at least we will have met 2 people before the rally!
> Tawnya
> [snapback]112475[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Glad things worked out and you have time to met Andy. You are right...he does have a lot of knowledge and he is fun around a campfire too. Of course the drinks Doug was making had nothing to do with all the "happy" people that night...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim, you are going to give me a reputation I'm not sure I can live up too!

Ahh... sure I can. Just have to add a little more rum each rally!








(The old Kool-Aide ought to be just about right around, oh I don't know, the Fall '09 rally!







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

CamperAndy said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112018[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> EXCITED??? is the BEST word you can come up with??!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now that I have my Outback, I CAN'T WAIT!
> 
> we stopped in Courdalene and met Camper Andy and Louise. Nice people! that man sure knows a lot! Thanks again Andy! at least we will have met 2 people before the rally!
> Tawnya
> [snapback]112475[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just remember the ABC ice cream and it will take your mind off of the ankle. As for the trailer I hope you can get Lakeshore and or Russ Dean to cover all of the little issues.
> [snapback]112483[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Andy, I didn't think I ordererd bubble gum ice cream, but hey, maybe I did!








Yeah, we'll see if I can get the little things done all at once.Rick wants the propane cover like you got.Funny, tonight I had to go out to Outback (oh darn) to get the power cord and the spot that is missing the gutter was pouring on me. Go figure. Oh yeah, one more thing everyone: I SOLD MY OLD TRAILER TONIGHT! woo hoo! coincidence is the wife knows Rick very well from hockey and from the PD, and the husband works with my neighbor. We now have new camping buddies! CAMPING! CAMPING!CAMPING!


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112018[/snapback]​


Always excited for another rally! I'm sure Jim will pull this one off in grand style















But for the moment, I'm trying to contain my MEGA excitement for something else... on a rail car somewhere in Texas according to today's update.....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112018[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Always excited for another rally! I'm sure Jim will pull this one off in grand style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the moment, I'm trying to contain my MEGA excitement for something else... on a rail car somewhere in Texas according to today's update.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112848[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

IS someone getting a little excited about his NEW TRUCK?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Any volunteers to help organize a few things?

Jodi has done such a great job on the Saturday night dinner for all the Rallies I've been to, but we should let her off the hook...any takers?

Also need help getting a rafting adventure organized. Of course I'll help with this, but would like a second person involved as I travel so much, I need someone I can count on to run point.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

I would be glad to help with the rafting bit. But I wonder how well that would work with all the young kids. I know mine would really want to go, but they are not at the point yet where that would be appropriate (read: safe). We would also need a pretty firm number - with money down - before we can make any solid reservations.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim,
> 
> I would be glad to help with the rafting bit. But I wonder how well that would work with all the young kids. I know mine would really want to go, but they are not at the point yet where that would be appropriate (read: safe). We would also need a pretty firm number - with money down - before we can make any solid reservations.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]113068[/snapback]​


Those are the exact question/concerns I want to get everyone talking about. I know Trevor (10yrs) would be ready for this event.

I've rafted for years and years in the upper Deschutes, but never the lower. Would like to know the class of rapid to expect and how far up you actaully put in. If it is anyting like that water in front of the campground it will be a very easy rafting trip.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I don't know either. All my trips have been out of Maupin (Boxcar, etc.)

Are you thinking self guided?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'm not sure what we need. I'd like to go self guided, but I'd want some Outback on the trip that has been down this section. Otherwise, I'd want a guide.


----------



## ARzark

Hey, no problem! I would be happy to guide you.......
From shore, watching you raft by with a cold one in my hand. Just look over, I'll give you a big







if you are doing well!


----------



## chetlenox

I've rafted down the Deschutes from Mack's Canyon to the mouth (ie, where the rally is). It was a bird hunting and fishing trip, and we took our time and camped out along the way. The problem is, I'm not much of a rafter, so I don't know how serious it really was. One of my buddies that I went with has experience (we were in his personal raft), and we did fine without a guide.

I can tell you that there are some parts that are pretty healthy. Enough that it was thrilling, but I can't say I ever feared for my life or anything. It is definitely more challenging than the route through Maupin, if you want to use it as a comparison. I do know, however, that the significance of the rapids depends a lot on how much water they are letting through the river. We were doing it at the start of February, and it happened to be relatively high water (which can actually "smooth out" some of the rapids).

I think the best bet would be to call up the guide services and ask them. They are professionals, and could give you an estimate on how age appropriate it is...

Sorry, probably doesn't help much.

Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

chetlenox said:


> Sorry, probably doesn't help much.
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]114050[/snapback]​


Are you kidding, Chet? That is GREAT information!








From what you have said, this sounds like one we will definitely want somebody with some first hand experience along with us.

And in September with the water low, it could be really challenging.

Hey Jim, think it would be appropriate for me to bring my banjo?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If you bring your Banjo...I'm bringing my bow/arrow's.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

chetlenox said:


> I've rafted down the Deschutes from Mack's Canyon to the mouth (ie, where the rally is). ....snip....
> Chet.
> [snapback]114050[/snapback]​


Seems like Chet is the man to own the rafting project.

Anyone want to second the motion?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Hey, no problem! I would be happy to guide you.......
> From shore, watching you raft by with a cold one in my hand. Just look over, I'll give you a big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you are doing well!
> [snapback]114040[/snapback]​


if you toss me a cold one just after the







then I'm fine with that.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> ..bump...
> [snapback]96677[/snapback]​


ok, have to ask "what does bump mean?" ( and no smart alec remarks from anyone! remember, I am a still a newbie! )


----------



## PDX_Doug

Step aside boys... I can handle this one!

tlm,

'Bumping' is just a ways of keeping a thread on the most active list. Over time, if there all no posts to it, it will work it's way down the list and eventually dissappear.

Generaly, bumping is discouraged, but in the case of a rally thread - of something of similar importance - it is a good way of keeping the thread in front of people.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Step aside boys... I can handle this one!
> 
> tlm,
> 
> 'Bumping' is just a ways of keeping a thread on the most active list. Over time, if there all no posts to it, it will work it's way down the list and eventually dissappear.
> 
> Generaly, bumping is discouraged, but in the case of a rally thread - of something of similar importance - it is a good way of keeping the thread in front of people.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]114458[/snapback]​


thanks!


----------



## chetlenox

Ha! Nice try Jim, you didn't actually assume that I paid attention while I was rafting down the river... did you?









Chet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it only me, or are the rest of you PNW Outbackers starting to get excited about the fall rally as well?Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]112018[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Always excited for another rally! I'm sure Jim will pull this one off in grand style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the moment, I'm trying to contain my MEGA excitement for something else... on a rail car somewhere in Texas according to today's update.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112848[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> IS someone getting a little excited about his NEW TRUCK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]112857[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

did I read somewhere that at the rally you have an ugliest decoration contest or something???? (we haven't attended a rally yet)just wondering cuz Rick and I saw something really ugly we want to buy if that's the case....


----------



## PDX_Doug

tlm,

Actually, we had planned to do an ugliest camp site decorations contest at the Spring Rally, but it never came off (just how ugly can a camp site be if there is an Outback present?







)

Maybe Jim will dust the idea off for the Fall Rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

chetlenox said:


> Ha! Nice try Jim, you didn't actually assume that I paid attention while I was rafting down the river... did you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]114570[/snapback]​


Even if you drank the entire time during the trip, you'd still be the most experienced person.

As official WAGON MASTER (Doug gave me the name...cool eh?) I hereby appoint Chetlenox as the official RAFTING MASTER.

..if you really don't want to do it thats fine...just having some fun as I didn't get to go camping this Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Step aside boys... I can handle this one!
> 
> tlm,
> 
> 'Bumping' is just a ways of keeping a thread on the most active list. Over time, if there all no posts to it, it will work it's way down the list and eventually dissappear.
> 
> Generaly, bumping is discouraged, but in the case of a rally thread - of something of similar importance - it is a good way of keeping the thread in front of people.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]114458[/snapback]​


Now that the Rally is getting closer and as long as Doug and I have internet access, I don't really think there will be a need for a "bump" on this topic again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> tlm,
> 
> Actually, we had planned to do an ugliest camp site decorations contest at the Spring Rally, but it never came off (just how ugly can a camp site be if there is an Outback present?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Maybe Jim will dust the idea off for the Fall Rally!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]114584[/snapback]​


Well....even though there was no official prize....I think we ALL know who won the ugly camp site award.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BOAT DRINKS!!!!


I think I will now make it official. The 2006 PNW Rally will now be known as the 2006 PNW "Boat Drinks" Rally.

Tell all your Outback friends.....and if anyone can get Jimmy Buffett to show up...BIG BONUS points for you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> BOAT DRINKS!!!!
> 
> 
> I think I will now make it official. The 2006 PNW Rally will now be known as the 2006 PNW "Boat Drinks" Rally.
> 
> Tell all your Outback friends.....and if anyone can get Jimmy Buffett to show up...BIG BONUS points for you!
> [snapback]114597[/snapback]​


hmmm....don't think I wanna be in a boat that drinks......


----------



## chetlenox

Man, Jim is already getting riled up for this thing!









Actually, I'd love to organize the rafting trip (I've been through Maupin 3 times, it's really a fun day trip). Unfortunately, I'm not sure I'll be able to make it to the rally. We are schedule to return from 2 1/2 months on the road the weekend before the rally, so it may not be possible for me to turn the trailer around and head out again. Well, I'm sure it's physically possible, but my wife and kids might disown me!









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Come on , Chet!

What's another weekend, after 2-1/2 months?
Just think of it as an extension of the same trip!









We won't give you too hard of a time if you show up with it dirty.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

Show up to a PNW rally with a dirty trailer?!?

Blasphemy!









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Better dirty, than not at all, Chet!









I sure hope you guys can make it. We really need that Excursion for when the wind comes up!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Chet, 10 weeks??








What are you doing for that length of time? Something really fun I hope!!









Ed and his family are taking an extended vacation with Larry the Outback, sounds like a great time!

Scott


----------



## chetlenox

Scott,

The company that Ed and I work for here in Portland lets you take an 8 week sabbatical every 7 years. I'm tacking on a couple of weeks of regular vacation and taking a trip across the country with family and Outback. A combination of siteseeing, camping, and visiting relatives.

Ed has essentially the same thing planned for his sabbatical (we swapped notes at the last PNW Outbackers Rally).

So yes, something fun!









Chet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Chet..can you possibly help us get some contacts for the rafting trip?

Hope you can make the Rally...sure would be great to hear some of your stories from the trip.

I qualify for my my sabbatical Sept 07, but won't end up taking it until Summer 08.


----------



## chetlenox

Jim,

I'll get the info on the place out of Maupin that we rented the rafts from before my buddy got his own...

Chet.


----------



## chetlenox

It's All-Star Rafting and Kayaking out of Maupin. Their number is 800-909-7238 and their website is:

http://www.asrk.com/










We've used their rafts several times in the past, and had good service. I would assume they offer "guide rental" as well, but we never used it because I had my experienced buddy.

Chet.


----------



## jnk36jnk

action Hi there, I do need to remind everyone that we DID have the cheesiest decoration contest at the Spring Rally and WE WON by default. Remember all the flamingos???? The fact that no one else participated should in no way reflect on our winning!!! Don't you think?

Also, Chet I spoke with your DW a while back and she was not adverse to packing up and leaving again for the Fall Rally, at least not in our conversation. We sure would love to see you and your family again. Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

so let's have the contest at every rally! it'll be fun!


----------



## ARzark

I for one am looking forward to watching Dean in his rain gear deep fry a turkey


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> I for one am looking forward to watching Dean in his rain gear deep fry a turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]116798[/snapback]​


Yeah, I plan on being kicked back in my chaise lounge with a cold Mike's about then!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

I meant to comment on the sabbatical thing...
I think it is great that there are visionary companies out there who realize the greatest investment is in their people. Good for the company, good for the people.

But isn't it hard to RETURN to work after that extended period?


----------



## chetlenox

WACamper,

I (obviously) agree, considering I've got a week left before I'm home free. Of course, I've got a thousand things to do in the next week (both at work and home).

As for returning to work afterwords... I'll let you know how it goes in September.









Chet.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I've had one before and let me tell you it made me want to quit my current job and join my wife as a teacher, to get the summer off. Nothing like having family time for that amount of time. I really had a great time with my son...of course he was only 4 then. The next one should be a lot more fun as the kids will be 12 adn 9.


----------



## ARzark

chetlenox said:


> WACamper,
> 
> I (obviously) agree, considering I've got a week left before I'm home free. Of course, I've got a thousand things to do in the next week (both at work and home).
> 
> As for returning to work afterwords... I'll let you know how it goes in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]117439[/snapback]​


Chet, safe travels and enjoy








Of course that means you HAVE to go to the rally to tell us all about it in person!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I would surely think that with all that FREE time on his hands, Chet would be able to organize the entire rafting trip?

Chet? You listening? Think we'll need a quick poll, but I'm guessing we will have around 30 people that would want to raft.

Count my family in for 4!


----------



## chetlenox

Jim, you are killin' me... Besides I got the website for ya, that's not enough?!?









Chet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

He's relentless, Chet!

Best you just give in now, and save yourself the pain!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

What Doug said..

Nope..the web site is just the start. We need to organize who is going, costs, vehicle transportation, food & drink & drink & drink.

Ready to take this on the challenge?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

drink? is it THAT warm in Oregon??? geez, just order a few cases of bottled water. YOu all keep referring to drinks like it's some kind of magic or wickedly delightful fun. Geez, water is water..................right?
ok, I'll have my "drink" with frozen water please! oh, and if you don't mind, a little salt on the rim. Oh!oh! and some lime too! I have an authentic mexican sombrero that could be brought out after a couple hours so some of you could seasoned rallyers could show us how well you can dance! we could call it "SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE?"


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I have an authentic mexican sombrero that could be brought out after a couple hours so some of you could seasoned rallyers could show us how well you can dance! we could call it "SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE?"


Jim,

I think you have created a monster with the theme of this rally!








We may need to plan a diversion to keep the local authorites at bay. Any ideas?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an authentic mexican sombrero that could be brought out after a couple hours so some of you could seasoned rallyers could show us how well you can dance! we could call it "SO YOU THINK YOU CAN DANCE?"
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> I think you have created a monster with the theme of this rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may need to plan a diversion to keep the local authorites at bay. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]118939[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Invite them and make more BOAT DRINKS...


----------



## PDX_Doug

And that, Sir, is why you are Wagon Master and not I!

I bow down in awe...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Is is September yet??

So what's for dinner?








Do we get to see Dean in his rain gear doing up a turkey? Not that a turkey mixes well with "Boat Drinks"







but you know... Good eats! Maybe we can just eat the fruit that comes with the boat drinks?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Counting the days...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

I wish we could come to this one! Sounds like you guys are all going to have lots of fun!! Make sure there are lots of pictures to share with the ones that cant make it. Okay?







sunny

Jewels


----------



## PDX_Doug

Come on Jewels...









You know you can find a way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Hey there, Mr. Wagon Master dude, Mr. boat drink master....
Just curious if we had an attendance list yet??

Because at the SUPER FANDANTASTICAL 2007 WESTERN SEMI-NATIONAL RALLY we sure as heck do.
Just Wondering.... 'Cause you know, smack talk is smack talk after all.









... Just poking fun Jim, I know you're probably packing for Jamaica right now!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Jeff...check out the first page of the this thread. I thought for SURE you copied me and did the same of the WRR.

Leaving for Jamaica next Wednesday...Melinda has started packing, I will start Wednesday morning.


----------



## ARzark

Duh, I should have looked there. I was really just teasing you anyway as you were getting ready!

Have a fantastic time in sunny Jamaica sunny 
Don't forget to bring back some yummy rum


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Leaving for Jamaica next Wednesday...


Broadband availability?...

Gone how long?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

PDX_Doug said:


> Come on Jewels...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know you can find a way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]120717[/snapback]​


we would really love to come and join you all..but we reallly reallly cant







sad huh? I'll just have to count down the days til NEXT July..wow..that's a reallly long time away!!!








you all will have to take lots of pictures and make sure you have some fun for Al and I!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leaving for Jamaica next Wednesday...
> 
> 
> 
> Broadband availability?...
> 
> Gone how long?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]121321[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Will be gone from June 21st to July 1st. Not bringing laptop (DW would kill me). So I'll have some major catching up to do when I get back.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Lets get some chatter going on this thread.

Need to decide what type of dinner we'll have Saturday night. Not sure if we need a theme dinner...as we already have the Boat Drinks theme for the rally.

Guess we could go with Boat Food....but that doesn't seem to bring any good food ideas to mind.

Bring on the ideas folks!!


----------



## ARzark

Well there is always Dean in his raingear deep frying a turkey.... But I don't think he's commented on that one yet. Afraid of the pictures that will be posted?









We can always have everyone wear their tackiest flower shirts they can dig up. I could hit Costco up for some yummy spiral cut ham and grilled pineapple slices??


----------



## PDX_Doug

"BEEF... It's what's for dinner!"

"It's free BEEF time at Les Schwab"

"Where's the BEEF?"

I think you know where I stand.









You gotta beef with that?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guess we could go with Boat Food....but that doesn't seem to bring any good food ideas to mind.


OK! OK! I got it!!!
How's this...

_*"Cheeseburger in Paradise"*_ We can have a competition for the title of *'Best Outbacker Cheeseburger In The West!'*









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we could go with Boat Food....but that doesn't seem to bring any good food ideas to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> OK! OK! I got it!!!
> How's this...
> 
> _*"Cheeseburger in Paradise"*_ We can have a competition for the title of *'Best Outbacker Cheeseburger In The West!'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]122312[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I like where you're going with this Doug. Can we make an entire meal from Buffett songs?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Well, there is the _*'Coconut Telegraph Fruit Salad'*_...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Or maybe... _*'License To Chill(i)'*_ as a side dish?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Some _*Shrimp and Last Mango In Paris Dip*_ would be tasty!

Hungry yet?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Maybe a little _*Fruitcakes*_ for dessert?

OK, Maybe not.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

_*Tampico Tapioca Trauma*_ would probably be better!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

I for one, could really go for some _*Flesh And Bones Ribs*_!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Although, the kids might prefer _*Peanut Butter Conspiracy And Jelly Sandwiches*_!

Hungry Trails!
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

But personally, I'm staying away from the raw _*Oysters and Pearls Shooters*_!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> Can we make an entire meal from Buffett songs?


So, yeah Jim, I think we probably could make an entire meal around Jimmy Buffett songs. He**, we could open a restaurant around Jimmy Buffett songs!








*Buffett's (All You Can Eat) Buffet*


















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Spend a little time at _"Margaritaville"_ today Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we make an entire meal from Buffett songs?
> 
> 
> 
> So, yeah Jim, I think we probably could make an entire meal around Jimmy Buffett songs. He**, we could open a restaurant around Jimmy Buffett songs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Buffett's (All You Can Eat) Buffet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]122480[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That is a GREAT idea. Move to the Keys, and open a Buffett Buffet...LOVE IT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Think I just found the Buffet-Master.

BTW...we can add "Banana Wind"..."Barometer Soup"...Pink Crustacean" to the menu as well.

Do I hear a second to Doug organizing the Buffett Buffet?

...we keep this up and Jolly's going to show up for sure!!

Need a theme for the raft trip..."Before the Beach"?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> ...we keep this up and Jolly's going to show up for sure!!


Or... dare I say it... Jimmy himself!









Buffet-Master? I don't think so!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

banana splits for dessert!









(just came back from 9 days in Idaho forest...roughing it in my Outback!) pix to follow when I come up for air.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Hey Jim,

I know you are back and lurking around out there... How are we doing for an attendees list? This bad boys getting closer by the minute!









Happy Trails,
Doug

P.S. Hope you had a great time down in margaritaville!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Boat Drinks.... Boys in the band, ordered Boat Drinks...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Jeesh!
Kinda quiet here in FPNWBDR land. I left Jim an email last week telling him we had to drop from the attendees list







for the rally.
An opportuninty to ride quads in either Moab or Marysvale UT has come up for the last week of September and the first week of October. So







, we are going to have to sacrafice the FPNWBDR to do the Utah thing.

Sorry to have to leave the "cult" for a bit, but six of us (3 couples)







are going wheeling in UT instead! Kind of like playing rally hooky..

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,

Sorry to hear you will not be able to make it.









However, this sounds likea good warm up for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally at Zion N.P. next July!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

So we are sending SnS to do recon for next year... Great idea.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott...got your email and about 2000 more (work stuff) while I was on vacation. I will edit the chart and remove you from the list.

This of course is a temp setback for us and expect you to be back with us at the Spring 07 rally.


----------



## ARzark

Hey Jim, Welcome back








I'm sure you had fun in Jamaica, but......
Did you smuggle the rum back ?


----------



## ARzark

Scott, we'll miss you but....
That's great you will be scouting out Utah for the 2007 Rally















Looking forward to your trip report! We'll see you there, right??????


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Hey Jim, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you had fun in Jamaica, but......
> Did you smuggle the rum back ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128693[/snapback]​


I have a bottle for the Rally....only problem is it is very good and there are a lot of fun summer nights between now and the Fall Rally. I need to be strong and not drink the bottle before then....


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you had fun in Jamaica, but......
> Did you smuggle the rum back ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128693[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bottle for the Rally....only problem is it is very good and there are a lot of fun summer nights between now and the Fall Rally. I need to be strong and not drink the bottle before then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128715[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Be strong Jim... Let the force of Outbackers guide you...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you had fun in Jamaica, but......
> Did you smuggle the rum back ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128693[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bottle for the Rally....only problem is it is very good and there are a lot of fun summer nights between now and the Fall Rally. I need to be strong and not drink the bottle before then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128715[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be strong Jim... Let the force of Outbackers guide you...
> [snapback]128717[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I feel the Darkside puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuling me over....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you had fun in Jamaica, but......
> Did you smuggle the rum back ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128693[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bottle for the Rally....only problem is it is very good and there are a lot of fun summer nights between now and the Fall Rally. I need to be strong and not drink the bottle before then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128715[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Jim,

If it would help, feel free to drop it by the house, and I will be glad to take care of it between now and the rally.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you had fun in Jamaica, but......
> Did you smuggle the rum back ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128693[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bottle for the Rally....only problem is it is very good and there are a lot of fun summer nights between now and the Fall Rally. I need to be strong and not drink the bottle before then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128715[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim,
> 
> If it would help, feel free to drop it by the house, and I will be glad to take care of it between now and the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]128981[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yea...I sure you would.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you had fun in Jamaica, but......
> Did you smuggle the rum back ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128693[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I have a bottle for the Rally....only problem is it is very good and there are a lot of fun summer nights between now and the Fall Rally. I need to be strong and not drink the bottle before then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]128715[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jim,
> 
> If it would help, feel free to drop it by the house, and I will be glad to take care of it between now and the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]128981[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea...I sure you would.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129011[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey, just trying to help, buddy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Sure are a lot of







"helpfull"







folks here at Outbackers.com!!

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

chetlenox said:


> Jim,
> 
> Go ahead and put us on the "tentative" list. We had a ball last weekend and would love to go, but we are just getting back from our 2 month trip the weekend before, so it's possible we'll be pretty tired of camping.
> 
> You never know though. I definitely recommend the rafting. I've rafted the river (both through Maupin, the "normal way", as well as from the falls down to the mouth where the rally is) and it's a ball...
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]107480[/snapback]​


not to put a damper on this but our paper this morning said a 17 yr drowned on one of the raft trips yesterday or day before in Maupin. BE VERY CAREFUL BOYS AND GIRLS! I get kinda freaked out over things like that. Anything about it in the Oregon papers anyone?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> chetlenox said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim,
> 
> Go ahead and put us on the "tentative" list. We had a ball last weekend and would love to go, but we are just getting back from our 2 month trip the weekend before, so it's possible we'll be pretty tired of camping.
> 
> You never know though. I definitely recommend the rafting. I've rafted the river (both through Maupin, the "normal way", as well as from the falls down to the mouth where the rally is) and it's a ball...
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]107480[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> not to put a damper on this but our paper this morning said a 17 yr drowned on one of the raft trips yesterday or day before in Maupin. BE VERY CAREFUL BOYS AND GIRLS! I get kinda freaked out over things like that. Anything about it in the Oregon papers anyone?
> [snapback]129492[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yes, this was in the paper and the news
http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_...d.34b723ca.html

they found the body but are having problems with heavy water flow and the rescue boat actaully sank while trying to recover her body.
http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_...y.44aa573c.html


----------



## PDX_Doug

Yup, that was a bad one. We seem to be having a real run on drownings around here lately. What a waste.









That being said, if you consider the number of people that raft the Deschutes every year, it's a pretty safe river. I have been down it many times myself, and as long as you respect the water you will most likely be OK.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

What a sad thing - such a happy event gone so wrong.



PDX_Doug said:


> as long as you respect the water you will most likely be OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130688[/snapback]​


That would go for ANY water ANYWHERE! (the WSI/Lifeguard/canoe instructor/general water-rat & safety instructor in me emerges)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

all anyone can do is plan and do all the right things as that girl did. I will still be nervous waiting for all you to come back from the raft trip though!








looking sooooo forward to meeting everyone!!
right now, lookkiinngg so forward to pulling out of her tomorrow for Longbeach,Wa for a week! woo hoo! not looking forward to no Outbackers.com


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> all anyone can do is plan and do all the right things as that girl did. I will still be nervous waiting for all you to come back from the raft trip though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking sooooo forward to meeting everyone!!
> right now, lookkiinngg so forward to pulling out of her tomorrow for Longbeach,Wa for a week! woo hoo! not looking forward to no Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130729[/snapback]​


Looking forward to meeting you and your family as well. Have a great trip!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover said:


> all anyone can do is plan and do all the right things as that girl did. I will still be nervous waiting for all you to come back from the raft trip though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking sooooo forward to meeting everyone!!
> right now, lookkiinngg so forward to pulling out of her tomorrow for Longbeach,Wa for a week! woo hoo! not looking forward to no Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130729[/snapback]​


Have a great trip Doxie! It looks like we will see you about one month from today!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Doxie-Doglover said:
> 
> 
> 
> all anyone can do is plan and do all the right things as that girl did. I will still be nervous waiting for all you to come back from the raft trip though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking sooooo forward to meeting everyone!!
> right now, lookkiinngg so forward to pulling out of her tomorrow for Longbeach,Wa for a week! woo hoo! not looking forward to no Outbackers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]130729[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great trip Doxie! It looks like we will see you about one month from today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
Click to expand...

You mean 2 months from today, unless you've changed the month to August on me while I was gone.


----------



## PDX_Doug

One month, Jim.

We are stopping overnight at Doxies house on our way home from northern Idaho next month.
BTW, thank you again Tawnya, for the wonderful hospitality!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Just an extra note about the young 17year old girl who drowned. She was a member of my church and it was a Young Women's activity that she was participating in. All of the girls in the group were very strong swimmers, having passed specific requirements in order to participate. All the guides were very experienced. Apparently she fell off the boat and got caught in an undertow which drug her underneath some kind of debris. It was all very, very sad and, unfortunately one of those terrible things that can happen even with the best of plans. Jodi


----------



## PDX_Doug

That was a horrible deal, Jodi! And it always seems worse when it is somebody young.
Please pass along our condolences to her family, friends and the members of your church, all of whom are suffering.

Doug & Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> One month, Jim.
> 
> We are stopping overnight at Doxies house on our way home from northern Idaho next month.
> BTW, thank you again Tawnya, for the wonderful hospitality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ya didn't send me the memo on this...HOW am I suppose to know all this stuff. Maybe you could post a message? I know...I know, you're a bit shy about posting on this forum, but once you get the hang of it you might really enjoy it.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry about the memo, Jim. I thought you were on the distribution list.
I'll leave the posting up to you 'Power Poster' types!
(I don't know where you find the time







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott Z.

Count us newbies as tentative right now. We've got three kids in soccer for the fall season and haven't heard when the start date is yet.

You'd be looking at another 7 with us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott Z. said:


> Count us newbies as tentative right now. We've got three kids in soccer for the fall season and haven't heard when the start date is yet.
> 
> You'd be looking at another 7 with us.


Sounds good...I'll update the master list.

We also have soccer for the kids so we'll just have them miss one game. The rally is a great time and there are a TON of kids running around...being...well...KIDS!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Glad to hear you are 'tentative' to join us, Scott!
It just so happens we were five kids short last time.









Happy Trails,
Doug

Glad to hear you are 'tentative' to join us, Scott!
It just so happens we were five kids short last time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Glad to hear you are 'tentative' to join us, Scott!
> It just so happens we were five kids short last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> Glad to hear you are 'tentative' to join us, Scott!
> It just so happens we were five kids short last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Doug really means it Scott...so much he had to write it twice.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry, must be the Kool-Aid kicking in!









Hey Jim, did we give up on the Jimmy Buffett theme potluck?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Sorry, must be the Kool-Aid kicking in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jim, did we give up on the Jimmy Buffett theme potluck?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


As the "WagonMaster" I'm pretty sure I put you in charge of the pot luck. Jodie has done a BANG UP job the last three times, but I think she deserve a break.

I for one think the Jimmy Buffett Buffet would be a HOOT!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

You really don't want to put me in charge of food!








Now, drinks, that's another story!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> You really don't want to put me in charge of food!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, drinks, that's another story!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ok...You are now officially in charge of the drinks. This mean you have to make that special Kool-Aid on Saturday night for those brave enough to stay up late with us.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Just got confirmation from jskeele that they will be attending the PNW Fall "BOAT DRINKS" Rally....Yea!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great news Jim!
What are we up to now? A current list would be handy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Great news Jim!
> What are we up to now? A current list would be handy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I'm starting to finally understand what my wife means when I come home and ask her what she did all day, and she had actaully cleaned the entire house.

Please see the first post for the updated list. I've kept it updated from day one.






















http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=7687&hl=


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

You need to add two kids for camptoddski.
Thanks!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim,
> 
> You need to add two kids for camptoddski.
> Thanks!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Done...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> One month, Jim.
> 
> We are stopping overnight at Doxies house on our way home from northern Idaho next month.
> BTW, thank you again Tawnya, for the wonderful hospitality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


looking sooooo forward to having you here! out OB may be at dealers as they didn't have time to finish the work. There is still definently a problem with the black tank they said they fixed. I called keystone and gal says it sounds as if perhaps that when the tank was being made and the part for the hole was being punched out by the machine, that it may be stuck in there causing blockages.I am so tired of dealing with it that at this point, I wish they'd just replace it and be done with it! perhaps since I called keystone from the rv park with my issue, they will do something more. Also, I want to go to dealer when they have the belly off and the tank off , I want to see for myself. 
oh well, must have patience for now.


----------



## ARzark

So what's for dinner








I just noticed I am in charge for the Saturday buffet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> So what's for dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just noticed I am in charge for the Saturday buffet.


I guess that's up to you, Jeff!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BritGirl

Hi All

DH & I are still debating about coming, it all comes down to a dog-sitter that will live in. We are going to England for two weeks the following weekend and I hate to ask our regular Dog/House-Sitter to come yet again and so close to us leaving for two weeks.

My question is:- Will there be space for us at shortish notice if we leave it to the kinda last minute? We could bring one dog as he's a big baby and a pushover for kids. But the older female will definitely have to stay home, she's getting old, you know how it is with age and getting older. She's a tad intolerant and a bit of a devil dog.









BritGirl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

I don't think you'd ever be turned away you silly brit girl!


----------



## ARzark

BritGirl said:


> Hi All
> 
> DH & I are still debating about coming, it all comes down to a dog-sitter that will live in. We are going to England for two weeks the following weekend and I hate to ask our regular Dog/House-Sitter to come yet again and so close to us leaving for two weeks.
> 
> My question is:- Will there be space for us at shortish notice if we leave it to the kinda last minute? We could bring one dog as he's a big baby and a pushover for kids. But the older female will definitely have to stay home, she's getting old, you know how it is with age and getting older. She's a tad intolerant and a bit of a devil dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritGirl


We'll make space, no problem! Actually there is PLENTY of room. No problem with the dog(s) either.
Hope you can make it!


----------



## ARzark

OK all you PNW Outbackers....

LET'S TALK FOOD!!!

Since the theme is Boat Drinks, and Jimmy Buffet was mentioned many times, I had a thought..








How about a tropical theme for the Saturday potluck?

If that works for everyone, I'll sign up for the following... A spiral cut ham with some grilled pineapple









Whaddayathink







There's plenty of goodies that can be shared for a potluck along the boat drinks/tropical theme. Thoughts anyone? Oh yea, we should all wear our tackiest tropical shirts too. Maybe even a contest for the loudest, er, tackiest tropical shirt? Just tossing ideas around.

Lets hear your thoughts! Time is getting short


----------



## PDX_Doug

That sounds good Jeff!

I'll see what PDX_Shannon might come up with.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tomandamber

could we be added as a maby?? It sounds like so much fun....the wife and I will know if we can go for sure by next week.


----------



## PDX_Doug

tomandamber,

We would love it if you could join us! We will add you to the list.
Wow, last rally we had Outbackers from B.C., now maybe California... Too cool!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Sounds great tomandamber! Hope you folks can make it









Any thoughts on food?

Time is running short! Tropical fruit salad anyone? 
Caribbean Jerk chicken? 
Tasteless tropical shirts?
Grilled onions... oh wait, that was this spring...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Sounds great tomandamber! Hope you folks can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on food?
> 
> Time is running short! Tropical fruit salad anyone?
> Caribbean Jerk chicken?
> Tasteless tropical shirts?
> Grilled onions... oh wait, that was this spring...


I like the tropical food idea Jeff. Let us know a menu and then we can split off the shopping duties/cost.

I'll bring a case of Red Stripe...as it will remind me of Jamaica. Ya Mon'


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Sounds great tomandamber! Hope you folks can make it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on food?
> 
> Time is running short! Tropical fruit salad anyone?
> Caribbean Jerk chicken?
> Tasteless tropical shirts?
> Grilled onions... oh wait, that was this spring...


I like the tropical food idea Jeff. Let us know a menu and then we can split off the shopping duties/cost.

I'll bring a case of Red Stripe...as it will remind me of Jamaica. Ya Mon'
[/quote]

Still holding onto that bottle of rum, right









Jim can you add a potluck roster to the first post? Put me down for a spiral ham and grilled pineapple!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Still holding onto that bottle of rum, right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim can you add a potluck roster to the first post? Put me down for a spiral ham and grilled pineapple!


Rum = Yes

Updated Post = Done


----------



## jewel

I'm soooooo jealous!! sounds like it's going to be such a great time! I love the ideas of the tropical theme!! Wish we could come to this one! Its pretty close to us.







Oh well...utah will be here before we know it









Take TONS of pictures, okay??









Jewels


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Anyone plan on arriving on the 7th?? I think we will! still trying to find $ to get the generator I want. I am thinking the Kipor 3000. Whaddya think? I want to know I'd be able to run a/c if ever needed, even if I could only run a/c. Yep, I'm a wimp.Our little generator kept batteries charged up(barely) at dry camp, but towards the end it wasn't doing so well at charging. 
Did anyone get any kind of tv reception at all? yeah, I know, we shouldn't be there to watch tv-but what if we want to escape from the crazies???!!!














( I heard there are some ya know)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie,

Much as I would love too, we will not be able to arrive early. Kids in school and all! If you do, you will probably need to reserve a standard site for that night, and then plan on moving into the group area on Friday. I would call the park directly, and see if maybe they will cut you some slack on that. Maybe reserve and pay for a regular site, but set up in the group area.

I don't know that anybody had time to turn on a TV last time. But I can promise you, we will be way more entertaining than what you will find on the tube!









Happy Trails,
Doug



jewel said:


> Wish we could come to this one! Its pretty close to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...utah will be here before we know it


Come on Jewels!

If you can swing Utah, I know you can swing a little itty bitty weekend trip down to The Gorge!
The Gorge in September by the way! You know what they say... Where there's a will, there's a way!









Don't make me come up there!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Anyone plan on arriving on the 7th?? I think we will! still trying to find $ to get the generator I want. I am thinking the Kipor 3000. Whaddya think? I want to know I'd be able to run a/c if ever needed, even if I could only run a/c. Yep, I'm a wimp.Our little generator kept batteries charged up(barely) at dry camp, but towards the end it wasn't doing so well at charging.
> Did anyone get any kind of tv reception at all? yeah, I know, we shouldn't be there to watch tv-but what if we want to escape from the crazies???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I heard there are some ya know)


We will leave the 7th but won't be there until sometime early on the 8th. Didn't try reception last time. No crazies were spotted.


----------



## jewel

LOL Doug!!







I really cant. I start my old job on the 5th. So we wouldnt be able to drive down til the Saturday, and then leave Sunday, too long of a drive for that short of a trip







sucks huh? I dont work during the summer months, thats why I can swing Utah my dear









Thanks for wanting us there though!!







Just make sure you take LOTS Of pictures, kay.

Jewels


----------



## tomandamber

As it works out I've had plans made for me already thanks to the DW.. So we will not be able to come to the rally. I hope you all have a great time!!!


----------



## BlueWedge

We are thinking of bringing some type of red meat teriyaki dish. Not sure if that would be tropical enough, if not that then maybe teriyaki yard bird. Maybe a side dish along with that. I need to consult with the DW on that end. If I knew a way/how to get a pig roaster there we could do that.

So are the trailer decorations tropical based ? tiki lights etc ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Wish we could come to this one! Its pretty close to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...utah will be here before we know it


Come on Jewels!

If you can swing Utah, I know you can swing a little itty bitty weekend trip down to The Gorge!
The Gorge in September by the way! You know what they say... Where there's a will, there's a way!









Don't make me come up there!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Doug! don't give the girl any ideas! she'll want the rally moved to her front yard!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Anyone plan on arriving on the 7th?? I think we will! still trying to find $ to get the generator I want. I am thinking the Kipor 3000. Whaddya think? I want to know I'd be able to run a/c if ever needed, even if I could only run a/c. Yep, I'm a wimp.Our little generator kept batteries charged up(barely) at dry camp, but towards the end it wasn't doing so well at charging.
> Did anyone get any kind of tv reception at all? yeah, I know, we shouldn't be there to watch tv-but what if we want to escape from the crazies???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I heard there are some ya know)


Not sure about the TV signal, but you could always toss a DVD into a laptop if needed. My 7yr old son is also a good babysitter...he WON"T stop talking (you'll see) and he love little kids.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> Anyone plan on arriving on the 7th?? I think we will! still trying to find $ to get the generator I want. I am thinking the Kipor 3000. Whaddya think? I want to know I'd be able to run a/c if ever needed, even if I could only run a/c. Yep, I'm a wimp.Our little generator kept batteries charged up(barely) at dry camp, but towards the end it wasn't doing so well at charging.
> Did anyone get any kind of tv reception at all? yeah, I know, we shouldn't be there to watch tv-but what if we want to escape from the crazies???!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I heard there are some ya know)


Not sure about the TV signal, but you could always toss a DVD into a laptop if needed. My 7yr old son is also a good babysitter...he WON"T stop talking (you'll see) and he love little kids.
[/quote]
I am pretty sure I am not bringing the 2 yr old grandaughter.The terrible 2's have hit and I am a little rusty after 26 years!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I am pretty sure I am not bringing the 2 yr old grandaughter.The terrible 2's have hit and I am a little rusty after 26 years!


Can I still send my 7 year old son over to your trailer?


----------



## Insomniak

Wow you guys, this sounds like a lot of fun! Wish we could make it, but I don't think the schedule will allow it. Speaking of tropical themes, I'm going to be in Hawaii until Sept. 3rd or 4th. We spend quite a bit of time there, so if you need any suggestions or recipes for food, just let me know. Food and drink are some of my favorite topics!

Maybe a luau type menu? Kalua pork, Huli Huli chicken, Teriyaki chicken, coconut battered shrimp, herb crusted Ahi, potato salad, green salad, sweet potatoes, all washed down with a bunch of Mai-Tai's, Lava Flows, and Pina Colada's??

Cripes, I'm making myself hungry.......!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am pretty sure I am not bringing the 2 yr old grandaughter.The terrible 2's have hit and I am a little rusty after 26 years!


Can I still send my 7 year old son over to your trailer?








[/quote]
oh darn, we just had child proof door knobs installed! ha!ha! go ahead, send him over, I'll put his 7 yrd old energy to work!


----------



## ARzark

Insomniak said:


> Wow you guys, this sounds like a lot of fun! Wish we could make it, but I don't think the schedule will allow it. Speaking of tropical themes, I'm going to be in Hawaii until Sept. 3rd or 4th. We spend quite a bit of time there, so if you need any suggestions or recipes for food, just let me know. Food and drink are some of my favorite topics!
> 
> Maybe a luau type menu? Kalua pork, Huli Huli chicken, Teriyaki chicken, coconut battered shrimp, herb crusted Ahi, potato salad, green salad, sweet potatoes, all washed down with a bunch of Mai-Tai's, Lava Flows, and Pina Colada's??
> 
> Cripes, I'm making myself hungry.......!!!


WOW Insomniak, those are some great ideas for the Saturday potluck








Sure you don't want to fly back to the mainland for the weekend









Hope those suggestions have inspired the rest of us.... Anyone....


----------



## ARzark

BlueWedge said:


> We are thinking of bringing some type of red meat teriyaki dish. Not sure if that would be tropical enough, if not that then maybe teriyaki yard bird. Maybe a side dish along with that. I need to consult with the DW on that end. If I knew a way/how to get a pig roaster there we could do that.
> 
> So are the trailer decorations tropical based ? tiki lights etc ?


We could make a red meat terriyaki dish tropical enough!
As far as decorations, anything tropical goes with the boat drinks theme! Tiki torches for sure








Tacky tropical shirts will be a plus too!
I have a portable Sirius radio receiver that has an all Jimmy Buffet station... Someone bring a portable boombox and we're all set!!

Not sure how I was assigned the potluck thing.. (Thank's Jim, I'm just good for the beer







) when Jodi does such a fantastic job getting things organized. OK, Jodi, can I bribe you ??? A little help from the MASTER would be appreciated


----------



## PDX_Doug

I don't know Jeff, but this thing is starting to creep up on us.
We need to get something rolling.

I had one thought. If everybody claims one of the many Jimmy Buffett dishes that where suggested earlier, and then 'invents' a dish to go with that name, we could have quite a spread. The dish could be something all new, or an existing recipe, as long as it is somewhat appropriate to the name.

We could then add the recipes to a PNW Outbackers chapter of the new cook book!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

I am not very inventive but would a sweet and sour something be appropiate?? you know, chicken, pork, cat...whatever


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Would be fun to have everyone do a JB dish, but that just won't go over too well.

I say we ask for volunteers to create a Buffett Buffet Banquet. (seeâ€¦Brian should really attend nowâ€¦I just created an acronym in honor of his name)

Jeff...are you running point on the Sat night dinner?

I haven't seen Chet around here, so I guess he is still gone. I'll take the info he gave me and get some real costs/times lined up then see who wants to do this.

If you're reading this and you want to go rafting on Saturday...please let me know ASAP the number of people that you want to take and their ages (if below 18)


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

Much as I would love to do the rafting trip, I think we will just hang out on this one.
Might take the kids up to Maryhill.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim,
> 
> Much as I would love to do the rafting trip, I think we will just hang out on this one.
> Might take the kids up to Maryhill.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Ok...I'll add a tally on the main page details.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> Would be fun to have everyone do a JB dish, but that just won't go over too well.
> 
> I say we ask for volunteers to create a Buffett Buffet Banquet. (seeâ€¦Brian should really attend nowâ€¦I just created an acronym in honor of his name)
> 
> Jeff...are you running point on the Sat night dinner?
> 
> I haven't seen Chet around here, so I guess he is still gone. I'll take the info he gave me and get some real costs/times lined up then see who wants to do this.
> 
> If you're reading this and you want to go rafting on Saturday...please let me know ASAP the number of people that you want to take and their ages (if below 18)


in case I haven't already added Rick, add Rick, not me a.k.a. chicken. Did it once, had fun, that was enough







Rick on the other hand will probably be first one in the raft, he loves that stuff


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Would be fun to have everyone do a JB dish, but that just won't go over too well.
> 
> I say we ask for volunteers to create a Buffett Buffet Banquet. (seeâ€¦Brian should really attend nowâ€¦I just created an acronym in honor of his name)
> 
> Jeff...are you running point on the Sat night dinner?
> 
> I haven't seen Chet around here, so I guess he is still gone. I'll take the info he gave me and get some real costs/times lined up then see who wants to do this.
> 
> If you're reading this and you want to go rafting on Saturday...please let me know ASAP the number of people that you want to take and their ages (if below 18)


in case I haven't already added Rick, add Rick, not me a.k.a. chicken. Did it once, had fun, that was enough







Rick on the other hand will probably be first one in the raft, he loves that stuff
[/quote]

Will do...thanks for the update.


----------



## PDX_Doug

looks like this rally is really startin to shape up!
And lot's of new faces from the looks of it. How cool is that?!









Is it too early to start counting down days!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> looks like this rally is really startin to shape up!
> And lot's of new faces from the looks of it. How cool is that?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too early to start counting down days!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Nope!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Rafting Update

The reference Chet gave me does not offer a day trip down the lower Deschutes...they offer a 3 day trip from Maupin.

The only way we can raft would be to drive to Maupin from the campground (about 60-70 mins) then do either the 1/2 day or full day trip.

Here is the link to the 1/2 day
http://www.asrk.com/guided-rafting-trips/d...l#deschuteshalf

Here is the link to the full day
http://www.asrk.com/guided-rafting-trips/d...ml#deschutesone

Knowing now that we can't end the rafting trip at the campsite, I still need to know who wants to go. I can go either way now, as I was really looking forward to doing this, but was also wanting to end at the campground and get right back to Outback'n, vs having to do a bunch of driving.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was really looking forward to doing this, but was also wanting to end at the campground and get right back to Outback'n, vs having to do a bunch of driving.


Yeah, but you get to say you drove through Dufur!









How many people can say that? Maybe fifteen, twenty people, in the history of the World!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TrainRiders

Do you know if there is a minimum age requirement for the raft trip. The price list said 6-16 for youth prices, but I wasn't sure if that meant 5 year olds were too young.

My kids are 5 & 7 so if both can go then the 4 of us will do the raft trip (2 adults, 2 kids) otherwise we'll join Doug on the trip to Maryhill (whats that ??)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

TrainRiders said:


> Do you know if there is a minimum age requirement for the raft trip. The price list said 6-16 for youth prices, but I wasn't sure if that meant 5 year olds were too young.
> 
> My kids are 5 & 7 so if both can go then the 4 of us will do the raft trip (2 adults, 2 kids) otherwise we'll join Doug on the trip to Maryhill (whats that ??)


 a pretty cool museum in the middle of nowhere http://www.maryhillmuseum.org/








worth seeing (imo)


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hi there, I was just thinking it was time to get the pot luck organized but I see that you guys have sort of kind of gotten it off the ground. There really isn't anything to it, just be a rather bossy, former school teacher!!! So, it sounds like you all have been toying with the idea of a tropical theme. I have no opinion one way or the other regarding Jimmy B but a tropical themed pot luck is fine with me. That said, everyone would have to come up with some specific offerings because I don't have a lot of recipe ideas to draw from. We don't 'do' tropical very often at my house. I would assume we would need rice of some sort, and of course lots of fresh fruit. The tereyaki chicken, pork, etc sounds great and we could also have kebobs on the BBQ. Surely someone has some sort of coconut dessert out there. I will have to research some more. What say you all?? Jodi


----------



## ARzark

Ah, Jodi, there you are!! I was beginning to get worried!!
















All I could come up with was the spiral ham and grilled pineapple idea. I'll have some Wisconsin beer though


----------



## Oregon_Camper

TrainRiders said:


> Do you know if there is a minimum age requirement for the raft trip. The price list said 6-16 for youth prices, but I wasn't sure if that meant 5 year olds were too young.
> 
> My kids are 5 & 7 so if both can go then the 4 of us will do the raft trip (2 adults, 2 kids) otherwise we'll join Doug on the trip to Maryhill (whats that ??)


I didn't ask them, but having done that stretch of the river around 8 times, I'd say it might be a bit scary for a 5 year old. Of course you'd have to make that call for you child, but I don't think mine would have done well at that age.

I can call them tomorrow if you'd like, or you can call them. The web site has an 800 number so it is a free call.


----------



## jnk36jnk

sunny Hummm, I think one would have to drink a LOT of Wisconsin beer to somehow get it to line up with the tropical theme. Although I am sure my DH, the beer drinker in the family, would tell me that beer of any sort will fit any theme we suggest!! And I suppose, adding pineapple to any recipe could throw it into the tropics. Right? Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

jnk36jnk said:


> sunny Hi there, I was just thinking it was time to get the pot luck organized but I see that you guys have sort of kind of gotten it off the ground. There really isn't anything to it, just be a rather bossy, former school teacher!!! So, it sounds like you all have been toying with the idea of a tropical theme. I have no opinion one way or the other regarding Jimmy B but a tropical themed pot luck is fine with me. That said, everyone would have to come up with some specific offerings because I don't have a lot of recipe ideas to draw from. We don't 'do' tropical very often at my house. I would assume we would need rice of some sort, and of course lots of fresh fruit. The tereyaki chicken, pork, etc sounds great and we could also have kebobs on the BBQ. Surely someone has some sort of coconut dessert out there. I will have to research some more. What say you all?? Jodi


Hi Jodi!
this will be our first rally so I'll have some questions, but first I would like to offer to do a coconut dessert of some sort or 2 since coconut is my favorite next to chocolate and the 2 together are heaven (although not tropical). I will look into something coconutty for dessert-sound ok? Tawnya


----------



## PDX_Doug

I agree Jodi. Add pineapple or coconut to anything and you have a yummy tropical dish! A little mango here and there doesn't hurt either!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

I have to chuckle when I hear the word "mango". In Venezuela (my daughter is half-Venezuelan) the word Mango is slang for very handsome man. So, Doug, I see your statement from a different point of view and MUCH more entertaining!


----------



## jnk36jnk

If we used pieces of 2 x 4 to hold the food on the table when we had the Mexican Potluck at the spring rally, what will we be using to hold tropical food to the table this fall?





























Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

ummm...some MANGOS?


----------



## BlueWedge

Ok time to post the 360 campsite photo of the rally location ( same spot as the spring rally ). Just to warm everyone up.


----------



## ARzark

I nominate Doug as the official MANGO model


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Ok time to post the 360 campsite photo of the rally location ( same spot as the spring rally ). Just to warm everyone up.


Way to rally the troops for the Raly....


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Bad news, right now it looks like we are out. My son's soccer team has no coach yet and it is looking like this year is my year to contribute









That said, the saturday of the rally is the first game of the season and if I coach, then I can't really skip the game.

Go ahead and put me on the "can't make it" list and if something changes I'll let u guys know.

Thx
Danny


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

WAcamper said:


> I nominate Doug as the official MANGO model










woohoo!


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> I nominate Doug as the official MANGO model


Sure you want to do that?









Danny,
Sorry to hear the news. But there is still time to drum up another coach!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Guy's,
There is a possibility that DW and I will take the bike and jet down to the rally on Saturday for a quick visit. It would be a nice day ride for us and it would be good to see everybody again. We will just have to coordinate it with the events of the day so most people would still be there.

No "boat drinks" for us when we are on the bike but then again, we are not drinkers anyhow!!

Scott


----------



## ARzark

Scott, that's great! We'll have some good tropical food for you anyway!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

So, I'll add Scott back (just for the day on Sat) and remove Danny.

Sorry to hear that Danny...mabye something will work out. Come over after the game? Still be there in time for the Sat Night Buffet and Doug's Kool Aide.


----------



## snsgraham

Jim,
While I appreciate the thought, I would not go so far as to add us to any list. If we do drop by it would just be for an hour or so. We have a family commitment in Seattle Saturday evening at 7 that Sherry has reminded me of.









Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Scott,

ALWAYS check witht he boss first!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> Jim,
> While I appreciate the thought, I would not go so far as to add us to any list. If we do drop by it would just be for an hour or so. We have a family commitment in Seattle Saturday evening at 7 that Sherry has reminded me of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


We'll have to do the group photo during that time frame then. Can't have you missing from a Rally picture!


----------



## snsgraham

Since it is a 480 mile round trip, DW has suggested that we might spend Friday night at a motel or at a friends house near Vancouver. We could be at the rally by noon or sooner, spend a couple of hours, and then beat feet home!
When this gets closer, maybe you all could plan a time for a photo and we will see if we can make your schedule, OK?

Cooking up a way to get there...
Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,

If it would work for you, I could provide a tent and an AirBed for Friday night. We don't have any extra sleeping bags, but that might get you here for a more worthwhile length of time, and still get back home on the scooter by the needed time.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Doug,
OMG, thanks for the invite! But, I think we will just be moteling it for this fast trip.
As we get closer and know for sure we are coming down, we will check around the area and find a place to stay. Maybe as close as The Dalles.

Thank you for the gracious offer though!









Scott


----------



## BlueWedge

We should have got that 23RS. Don't think you would want to stay in the bunks ? Or dinette ?


----------



## snsgraham

Hey David!
How is Cheryl doing these days?

Really guys we do appreciate the offer but we will be traveling light and fast! We hope to see as many people as we can while we are there though.

Scott


----------



## ARzark

snsgraham said:


> Hey David!
> How is Cheryl doing these days?
> 
> Really guys we do appreciate the offer but we will be traveling light and fast! We hope to see as many people as we can while we are there though.
> 
> Scott


Scott, I think that's great you are making such an effort to hook up with everyone for such a short time.
But a motel







I bet someone can make room for you! At any rate, we will all be looking forward to Saturday!

Of course, you know... You will have to make up for your missed time by attending the 2007 Western Region rally at Zion







ATV's welcome!


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> Of course, you know... You will have to make up for your missed time by attending the 2007 Western Region rally at Zion


Well, I think that goes without saying, Jeff!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

33 more days! woo hoo!


----------



## ARzark

Everyone kicking around food ideas for the potluck? 
It will be here before you know it


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Everyone kicking around food ideas for the potluck?
> It will be here before you know it


We need to nail this down now. So, everyone please add your item to this list. Let's make this easy on WACamper.

Sat Night Pot Luck

Oregon_Camper -- BBQ Chicken Wings and Pineapple Surprise Casserole
Foxfam Outbacker
PDX_Doug
BlueWedge
jnk36jnk
Camptoddski
Doxie-Doglover
WAcamper --- spiral ham and grilled pineapple!
TrainRiders
Put Crismon4
Thunder
Jskeele
rman45
snsgraham


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> Everyone kicking around food ideas for the potluck?
> It will be here before you know it


We need to nail this down now. So, everyone please add your item to this list. Let's make this easy on WACamper.

Sat Night Pot Luck









Oregon_Camper -- BBQ Chicken Wings and Pineapple Surprise Casserole
Foxfam Outbacker
PDX_Doug
BlueWedge
jnk36jnk
Camptoddski
Doxie-Doglover-Coconut Dessert of some sort








WAcamper --- spiral ham and grilled pineapple!
TrainRiders
Put Crismon4
Thunder
Jskeele
rman45
snsgraham
[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BUMP...


----------



## mv945

OK, put us down as tentative - 2 adults & 3 kids.







We will do our best to make it and will let you know as soon as possible!


----------



## ARzark

Welcome aboard mv945








Hope you can officially make it. We really are a bunch of nice people.... really!









Hey gang, how are we doing on the potluck








Sorry I don't have more time to devote to this... Really busy with the biz, we leave in a week for Yellowstone/Tetons and I seem to be spending a great deal of time planning the 2007 Western Region rally at Zion NP. Lots of time actually. I know, excuses, excuses....

So what's for dinner?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Welcome aboard mv945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you can officially make it. We really are a bunch of nice people.... really!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey gang, how are we doing on the potluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't have more time to devote to this... Really busy with the biz, we leave in a week for Yellowstone/Tetons and I seem to be spending a great deal of time planning the 2007 Western Region rally at Zion NP. Lots of time actually. I know, excuses, excuses....
> 
> So what's for dinner?


Jeff...I will PM everyone and try to get them to commit to a dish for the potluck. Ya might want to PM Jodi...she is a PRO at getting this done.


----------



## BlueWedge

We are going to bring a terayaki meat substance and rice. We will also bring a dessert of some kind.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> We are going to bring a terayaki meat substance and rice. We will also bring a dessert of some kind.


Thanks..I will update the master list.


----------



## TrainRiders

We'll be bringing a green salad with a tropical suprise.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> "2006 PNW Boat Drinks Rally"
> 
> Here is the status of the 2006 Fall PNW Rally at Deschutes River State Park
> 
> Organization Team:
> WagonMaster - Oregon_Camper
> Saturday Night Dinner Buffet - WACamper
> Saturday Night Drinks - PDX_Doug
> Saturday Rafting - Chetlenox
> 
> 14 - Confirmed
> 3 - Tentatives
> 2 - Can't Make It.
> 
> Name / # of Adults / # of kids
> 
> *Confirmed*
> Oregon_Camper / 2 / 2
> Foxfam Outbacker / 2 / 2
> PDX_Doug / 2 / 2
> BlueWedge / 2 2
> jnk36jnk / 2 / 0
> Camptoddski / 2 / 2
> Doxie-Doglover / 2 / kids???
> WAcamper / 2 / 2
> TrainRiders / 2 / 2
> Crismon4 / 2 / 2
> Thunder / 1 / 2
> Jskeele / 2 / 2
> rman45 / 2 / 4
> snsgraham / 2 (saturday only)
> 
> *Tentative*
> chetlenox
> Y-Guy
> Scott Z / 2 / 5 (Scott wins the prize for most kids so far...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 3cowdogs / 2
> mv945 / 2 / 3
> 
> *Can't Attend *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BigBadBrain
> DANJOGAVINMO
> 
> Sat Night Pot Luck
> 
> Oregon_Camper - BBQ Chicken Wings
> Foxfam Outbacker
> PDX_Doug
> BlueWedge - terayaki meat substance , rice and a dessert
> jnk36jnk
> Camptoddski
> Doxie-Doglover-coconut desserts of some sort
> WAcamper --- spiral ham and grilled pineapple!
> TrainRiders
> Crismon4
> Thunder
> Jskeele
> rman45
> snsgraham
> 
> Sat Rafting Trip  - CANCELLED
> 
> Cancelled raft trip due to:
> 1) the time involved on Sat (2.5hrs driving and 5hr float time).
> 2) Lack of commitment
> 3) I was told it would keep some people from being able to socialize with everyone.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover

You're bringing "coconut desserts of some sort"

...some sort of what?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CANCELLED --- Sat Rafting Trip

Cancelled raft trip due to:
1) the time involved on Sat (2.5hrs driving and 5hr float time).
2) Lack of commitment
3) I was told it would keep some people from being able to socialize with everyone.

I called a few rafting places and none offered a rafting trip that ended at the campground. Of course our initial hopes were to raft down the Deschutes and end at the campground.

Due to limited response and the ~8hr time commitment on Saturday, this has been cancelled as a group activity. Feel free to still do this yourself if you so desire.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doxie-Doglover
> 
> You're bringing "coconut desserts of some sort"
> 
> ...some sort of what?


not sure yet, but when I find what I want to make I'll post it, how long do I have?


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, I have decided I will be bringing terryaki chicken for skewers along with other items to go on the skewers like peppers and onions. Now, I need someone to volunteer to bring their barbecue so we can put the skewers on to cook. We have a little one that we carry in our Outback but it certainly isn't big enough for lots of skewers. I will also fix up a big fresh fruit platter with melons and pineapple and maybe mango, if I can figure out how to pick a ripe one. Jodi


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, I have decided I will be bringing terryaki chicken for skewers along with other items to go on the skewers like peppers and onions. Now, I need someone to volunteer to bring their barbecue so we can put the skewers on to cook. We have a little one that we carry in our Outback but it certainly isn't big enough for lots of skewers. I will also fix up a big fresh fruit platter with melons and pineapple and maybe mango, if I can figure out how to pick a ripe one. Jodi


Your ROCK Jodi...that will be some great grub for sure. I don't have a BBQ that I can travel with, or I would bring it for you.


----------



## ARzark

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hi there, I have decided I will be bringing terryaki chicken for skewers along with other items to go on the skewers like peppers and onions. Now, I need someone to volunteer to bring their barbecue so we can put the skewers on to cook. We have a little one that we carry in our Outback but it certainly isn't big enough for lots of skewers. I will also fix up a big fresh fruit platter with melons and pineapple and maybe mango, if I can figure out how to pick a ripe one. Jodi


Your ROCK Jodi...that will be some great grub for sure. I don't have a BBQ that I can travel with, or I would bring it for you.
[/quote]

Can anyone travel with a full sized grill? That would be a HUGE help








Anybody with a pickup? Doug







Hey, he's on vacation, so let's just volunteer him







Add him to the list Jim... PDX Grillmaster! 
I would but with a short bed, I don't think it would work out too well


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> Hi there, I have decided I will be bringing terryaki chicken for skewers along with other items to go on the skewers like peppers and onions. Now, I need someone to volunteer to bring their barbecue so we can put the skewers on to cook. We have a little one that we carry in our Outback but it certainly isn't big enough for lots of skewers. I will also fix up a big fresh fruit platter with melons and pineapple and maybe mango, if I can figure out how to pick a ripe one. Jodi


Your ROCK Jodi...that will be some great grub for sure. I don't have a BBQ that I can travel with, or I would bring it for you.
[/quote]

Can anyone travel with a full sized grill? That would be a HUGE help








Anybody with a pickup? Doug







Hey, he's on vacation, so let's just volunteer him







Add him to the list Jim... PDX Grillmaster! 
I would but with a short bed, I don't think it would work out too well








[/quote]

I would promote Doug to GrillMaster status, but he has that funky cover on his truck and don't think he can get a BBQ in there with that on.

Others???


----------



## BlueWedge

I will check if our fullsize will fit under the canopy when it gets light out. ( I think I can remove the grill cover )We are bringing our portable which has around a 16x16 cook surface. ( About half the size of a full size grill )

*We will bring ours if propane is O.K. With the cover off it will fit just fine. *


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

we can't bring a full size one either due to truck cover but will be happy to throw in the traveling one we use. Worse case scenario you could have a few lined up in a row to use?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> I will check if our fullsize will fit under the canopy when it gets light out. ( I think I can remove the grill cover )We are bringing our portable which has around a 16x16 cook surface. ( About half the size of a full size grill )
> 
> *We will bring ours if propane is O.K. With the cover off it will fit just fine. *


Sounds good....thanks for doing this.


----------



## snsgraham

Jim,

There has been a big change in things and we ARE going to be able to make the rally!! We will be there sometime in the afternoon on Friday 9/9/06 and able to stay until Sunday. We have been working it and working it and finally decided to just go for it and bring the trailer (even though it's not an Outback).

For the potluck we will bring jasmine rice to go with all the meats and I have a recipe for pineapple/cocoanut cookies for dessert.

See everybody in a couple of weeks!

Sherry & Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> Jim,
> 
> There has been a big change in things and we ARE going to be able to make the rally!! We will be there sometime in the afternoon on Friday 9/9/06 and able to stay until Sunday. We have been working it and working it and finally decided to just go for it and bring the trailer (even though it's not an Outback).
> 
> For the potluck we will bring jasmine rice to go with all the meats and I have a recipe for pineapple/cocoanut cookies for dessert.
> 
> See everybody in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Sherry & Scott


YEA!!!

Glad your other plans changed and you can now attend for the entire time. I will update the main page with your details.

You want that spot under the tree again?


----------



## snsgraham

Of course! 
The spot under the tree is great as long as the hurricane stays away this time...









Scott


----------



## BlueWedge

snsgraham said:


> Jim,
> 
> There has been a big change in things and we ARE going to be able to make the rally!! We will be there sometime in the afternoon on Friday 9/9/06 and able to stay until Sunday. We have been working it and working it and finally decided to just go for it and bring the trailer (even though it's not an Outback).
> 
> For the potluck we will bring jasmine rice to go with all the meats and I have a recipe for pineapple/cocoanut cookies for dessert.
> 
> See everybody in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Sherry & Scott


Great to hear that things worked out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> Of course!
> The spot under the tree is great as long as the hurricane stays away this time...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


Hahahah....that wind last time was CRAZY.


----------



## snsgraham

Yes! That was a "were not in Kansas anymore" type of wind.
September will be awsome camping!

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Scott, glad to here you can make it, even though we will have to put your non regulation un outback in the far corner under the trees
















David, I think with your BBQ, ours, and one or two other small ones we should do just fine, and yes propane is OK

See you all soon,

Dean


----------



## ARzark

Well, this rally is right around the corner isn't it!?!
Looking forward to it... and the yummy tropical potluck!
Don't forget to let Oregon Camper know what you are bringing








If you are having a struggle with the tropical theme, don't sweat it... Tropical covers a wide variety of yummies!

We're off to explore Yellowstone and the Tetons bright and early tomorrow. Hope everyone behaves themselves and is getting geared up for yet another great PNW Outbackers rally


----------



## BlueWedge

Only 24 days ?

Just finishing up all the in process mod's for the rally. I got carried away and did the every three or four year tune up on the bque.

WACamper's have a great trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Only 24 days ?
> 
> Just finishing up all the in process mod's for the rally. I got carried away and did the every three or four year tune up on the bque.
> 
> WACamper's have a great trip.


Nothing like having a fine tuned BBQ grill. Did you add the beer cooler mod?


----------



## Scott Z.

We were tentative for the rally - but after a 2.5 week vacation in Europe, soccer starting (games on Saturday) and the load of logs coming that need to be cut for firewood we won't be able to make it.

Hopefully, you'll have a rally in the spring that we can make.

Scott Z.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Sorry to here that Scott.









You know, those logs would still be there for you when you get back...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,

I just talked to Diane (camptoddski), and they are going to be bringing: Sliced BBQ pork with Hot mustard and sweet and sour sauce with grapes & sliced oranges.

We are still figuring out what our contribution will be. It will probably be pretty basic, as I will be supplying all the fixin's for the Kool-Aide (and that ain't cheap!







). We'll let you know shortly.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

So we're heading East on I90 today and pass an Outback heading East also just over Snoqualmie Pass.
Stopped at a rest area some 40 miles later and sure enough there they pull in!

Chatted for a little, nice folks with a couple younger kids. They live in Kent, WA. Told them about Outbackers and about the fall PNW rally. They sounded excited, so hopefully they will sign on and attend the rally with us! It was kinda cool









Saw no less than 5 Outbacks today, and it's only day 1 of travel. Sure is different these days from a few years ago... Never saw one!
Jeff


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

way cool!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim,
> 
> I just talked to Diane (camptoddski), and they are going to be bringing: Sliced BBQ pork with Hot mustard and sweet and sour sauce with grapes & sliced oranges.
> 
> We are still figuring out what our contribution will be. It will probably be pretty basic, as I will be supplying all the fixin's for the Kool-Aide (and that ain't cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). We'll let you know shortly.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Thanks for the update Doug. I'll post this to the main page ASAP.

If you let me know one of the secret ingredients for the Kool-Aide, I'll be glad to bring something. I know for sure I'll be there with my cup, so might as well do my part and chip in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott Z. said:


> We were tentative for the rally - but after a 2.5 week vacation in Europe, soccer starting (games on Saturday) and the load of logs coming that need to be cut for firewood we won't be able to make it.
> 
> Hopefully, you'll have a rally in the spring that we can make.
> 
> Scott Z.


Really sorry to hear this. You could just bring some of the logs with you and we can use them at the Rally.

You save the effort of splitting them...we get a lof of firewood...you enjoy the Rally.

It is a Win-Win-Win.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you let me know one of the secret ingredients for the Kool-Aide, I'll be glad to bring something. I know for sure I'll be there with my cup, so might as well do my part and chip in.


Jim,
You might throw a bottle of rum or two in your Outback (like that isn't an automatic already!







). Other than that, we will be good to go! I will bring a half-gallon along with all the other 'secret' ingredients.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I'll add a second bottle of Rum...it comes standard with a bottle of Rum and Jack for all trips.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Jim,
Put us down for a dessert. Need to make sure there is enough chocolate!








PDX_Shannon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim,
> Put us down for a dessert. Need to make sure there is enough chocolate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Shannon


Ok...I will update the main page now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

I have decided to make, are you ready for this? POLYNESIAN CHILI! so bring your beano....
it looked too interesting to not try. I will also bring Hawaiian Sweet Rolls (there may be a few missing). I will still find a dessert as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I have decided to make, are you ready for this? POLYNESIAN CHILI! so bring your beano....
> it looked too interesting to not try. I will also bring Hawaiian Sweet Rolls (there may be a few missing). I will still find a dessert as well.


Great....I've updated the main page.


----------



## PDX_Doug

You go Tawnya!

Wow... I may have to take back half of what I've said about you!

BTW, know any good places to hide the little 'flickery things'? The kids can't keep their hands off them, and I would like to have a little juice left in the batteries by September.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> You go Tawnya!
> 
> Wow... I may have to take back half of what I've said about you!
> 
> BTW, know any good places to hide the little 'flickery things'? The kids can't keep their hands off them, and I would like to have a little juice left in the batteries by September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


careful Doug, we don't want the others to know about the little flickery things that you and Shannon and I have! the batteries are replaceable so use them as often as you need, want to









(ps) you can go the secret buying place I told you and buy more flickery things if you want to


----------



## PDX_Doug

Gotcha!









Happy Trails,
Doug

This is really gonna drive 'em nuts!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> 
> This is really gonna drive 'em nuts!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Only 20 days  to the rally, but who's counting


----------



## PDX_Doug

*ME!*

That's who!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

We are counting. Just so many days to finish all the mods before the trip.

DW and I went clothes shopping at Rite-Aide. Don't ask me why they have cheap hawaiian shirts but they do.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

can I wear a hula grass skirt and coconut shell top?????????????????????









(yeah, like THAT would ever happen, no matter how much koolaid I would drink)


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover said:


> can I wear a hula grass skirt and coconut shell top?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, like THAT would ever happen, no matter how much koolaid I would drink)


This is one of those trick questions isn't it.


----------



## mv945

Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.





















I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


----------



## snsgraham

Hey!
Isn't it like only 17  days??
But I am not counting, am I?

Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

Scott's right, it is only 17 days, but then I went to night school and never learned to count in the daytime.

Dean


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

BlueWedge said:


> can I wear a hula grass skirt and coconut shell top?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, like THAT would ever happen, no matter how much koolaid I would drink)


This is one of those trick questions isn't it.
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover said:


> can I wear a hula grass skirt and coconut shell top?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, like THAT would ever happen, *no matter how much koolaid I would drink*)


I wouldn't be too sure about that, Tawnya!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> can I wear a hula grass skirt and coconut shell top?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, like THAT would ever happen, *no matter how much koolaid I would drink*)


I wouldn't be too sure about that, Tawnya!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Do I hear a challenge?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> can I wear a hula grass skirt and coconut shell top?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, like THAT would ever happen, *no matter how much koolaid I would drink*)


I wouldn't be too sure about that, Tawnya!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Do I hear a challenge?
[/quote]
Only in your dreams!(or nightmares!







) now go talk about something else, like the post about the spicy panty's(ms walt), and leave me alone!


----------



## jewel

aww..you guys better take a lot of pix!! I'm still upset that we werent able to make this one. It's sooo close for you guys!! I'm excited for you!!

















Jewels


----------



## ARzark

I'm just going to leave the Outback hooked up when we get home this weekend... Maybe the week will pass by faster


----------



## Oregon_Camper

WAcamper said:


> I'm just going to leave the Outback hooked up when we get home this weekend... Maybe the week will pass by faster


Guess when you have a fleet of trucks you can do that.


----------



## PDX_Doug

WAcamper said:


> I'm just going to leave the Outback hooked up when we get home this weekend... Maybe the week will pass by faster


Isn't that two weeks?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> I'm just going to leave the Outback hooked up when we get home this weekend... Maybe the week will pass by faster


Isn't that two weeks?

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I'm so confused.... What day is it??? What time is it???








I just want to OUTBACK! Is it rally time yet?

Have you ever been on a long trip in the Outback, finally comfortable with squeezing in the shower, everything is running smooth and you are in the groove, only to get home and want MORE??? 
Ok, I admit it, I am an Outbackeraholic. I am savoring the last few days of our trip now, but looking forward to getting together with all you fantastic PNW Outbackers soon enough


----------



## PDX_Doug

Zion Rally Planning Session?

As there are so many of us PNW Outbackers heading for Zion next summer, and the possibility of forming a caravan to and/or from the rally is logical - heck, let's call it what it is, an extended rolling rally! - Anyway, I'm thinking that the Fall rally would be a good time to huddle up and see if we can come to any kind of meeting of minds as to how that might work.

You know, what ideas we have each had. Things we want to do along the way. Timing, etc. There, of course, is nothing that says we have to do this, but for those interested this may be the best chance we get to all be together in the same place, at the same time, and sort things out. Maybe settle on a route, etc.

Anybody interested in setting aside an hour or two for this?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Zion Rally Planning Session?
> 
> As there are so many of us PNW Outbackers heading for Zion next summer, and the possibility of forming a caravan to and/or from the rally is logical - heck, let's call it what it is, an extended rolling rally! - Anyway, I'm thinking that the Fall rally would be a good time to huddle up and see if we can come to any kind of meeting of minds as to how that might work.
> 
> You know, what ideas we have each had. Things we want to do along the way. Timing, etc. There, of course, is nothing that says we have to do this, but for those interested this may be the best chance we get to all be together in the same place, at the same time, and sort things out. Maybe settle on a route, etc.
> 
> Anybody interested in setting aside an hour or two for this?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I'm in for sure...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Zion Rally Planning Session?
> 
> As there are so many of us PNW Outbackers heading for Zion next summer, and the possibility of forming a caravan to and/or from the rally is logical - heck, let's call it what it is, an extended rolling rally! - Anyway, I'm thinking that the Fall rally would be a good time to huddle up and see if we can come to any kind of meeting of minds as to how that might work.
> 
> You know, what ideas we have each had. Things we want to do along the way. Timing, etc. There, of course, is nothing that says we have to do this, but for those interested this may be the best chance we get to all be together in the same place, at the same time, and sort things out. Maybe settle on a route, etc.
> 
> Anybody interested in setting aside an hour or two for this?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I volunteer Rick! you could call it the POPNWOP Pack of Pacific North West Outbackin People
Or
Pride of Pacific North West Outbackin People

Yeah, I know Northwest is one word but I'm bored this morning


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Zion Rally Planning Session?
> 
> As there are so many of us PNW Outbackers heading for Zion next summer, and the possibility of forming a caravan to and/or from the rally is logical - heck, let's call it what it is, an extended rolling rally! - Anyway, I'm thinking that the Fall rally would be a good time to huddle up and see if we can come to any kind of meeting of minds as to how that might work.
> 
> You know, what ideas we have each had. Things we want to do along the way. Timing, etc. There, of course, is nothing that says we have to do this, but for those interested this may be the best chance we get to all be together in the same place, at the same time, and sort things out. Maybe settle on a route, etc.
> 
> Anybody interested in setting aside an hour or two for this?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I volunteer Rick! you could call it the POPNWOP Pack of Pacific North West Outbackin People
Or
Pride of Pacific North West Outbackin People

Yeah, I know Northwest is one word but I'm bored this morning
[/quote]

'Pop-N-***'... I like that!

But we will have to have a mascot...










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Criminy! Now the Pillsbury Doughboy gets mugged?
I think some of the folks here need to get outdoors more....it gets rather strange on Outbakers.com at times, if you get my drift. What with jailbirds, G-men, and now the Doughboy gets it?? What is the internet coming to?









Just put the "koolaide" down and step away from the keyboard!









Scott

With a moniker like "pop-n-***" you better hope the Mob doesn't get involved...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I think the dough boy would have to undergo a complete road test...say lead guys drops him out of vehicle at 65mps and we call drive over him? That should just about give him the attitude it takes to hang with us.


----------



## ARzark

PDX_Doug said:


> Zion Rally Planning Session?
> 
> As there are so many of us PNW Outbackers heading for Zion next summer, and the possibility of forming a caravan to and/or from the rally is logical - heck, let's call it what it is, an extended rolling rally! - Anyway, I'm thinking that the Fall rally would be a good time to huddle up and see if we can come to any kind of meeting of minds as to how that might work.
> 
> You know, what ideas we have each had. Things we want to do along the way. Timing, etc. There, of course, is nothing that says we have to do this, but for those interested this may be the best chance we get to all be together in the same place, at the same time, and sort things out. Maybe settle on a route, etc.
> 
> Anybody interested in setting aside an hour or two for this?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Sounds like a great idea Doug!
If anyone is considering side trips back home, I am loaded with info from our trip that I'll bring along for anyone interested.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

snsgraham said:


> I think the dough boy would have to undergo a complete road test...say lead guys drops him out of vehicle at 65mps and we call drive over him? That should just about give him the attitude it takes to hang with us.


ohhhh, don't you dare underestimate our doughboy Mr. Oregon Camper Man! He would never pop his top (or any other part) and he could sooooooooooooooooo keep from splitting at the seams. Mr. PDX Doug Man would never choose a weak or sissy mascot! (right Doug?)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I think the dough boy would have to undergo a complete road test...say lead guys drops him out of vehicle at 65mps and we call drive over him? That should just about give him the attitude it takes to hang with us.


ohhhh, don't you dare underestimate our doughboy Mr. Oregon Camper Man! He would never pop his top (or any other part) and he could sooooooooooooooooo keep from splitting at the seams. Mr. PDX Doug Man would never choose a weak or sissy mascot! (right Doug?)
[/quote]

Doug? I think the Doughboy turned on Doug and has taken him prisoner.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> I think the dough boy would have to undergo a complete road test...say lead guys drops him out of vehicle at 65mps and we call drive over him? That should just about give him the attitude it takes to hang with us.


ohhhh, don't you dare underestimate our doughboy Mr. Oregon Camper Man! He would never pop his top (or any other part) and he could sooooooooooooooooo keep from splitting at the seams. Mr. PDX Doug Man would never choose a weak or sissy mascot! (right Doug?)
[/quote]

Doug? I think the Doughboy turned on Doug and has taken him prisoner.
[/quote]
hmmmm...maybe crime IS on the "rise"..................Doug? Doug?


----------



## BlueWedge

Does anyone know where the closest internet cafe is to the Rally ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Does anyone know where the closest internet cafe is to the Rally ?


I don't know of any, but I can bring my data card and we can just us that to get internet access.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> I can bring my data card and we can just us that to get internet access.


I love you, man!









Can we network it? Maybe set up a WiFi connection? It would be great, we would never have to leave our Outbacks! Well, you know, except to refill our Kool-Aide cups!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Does anyone know where the closest internet cafe is to the Rally ?


I don't know of any, but I can bring my data card and we can just us that to get internet access.
[/quote]

My wife was wondering because she may need to access work at some point. Shouldn't but schedules don't always work. War driving in the Dalles







Looks like there may be a couple of places in the Dalles.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

If everything goes good when we pick up our new Outback next Saturday............You can count us in!!

So do I need to make reservations? We will try to dream up a dish for the Sat. potluck. I am sure we will make it and will probably be there on Friday night or very early Saturday.

Oh and it would be 2 + a 4 year old

Hope to see you all there.

Scott D.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott,

I will make sure Jim knows. We have a group area, so you don't have to do an individual reservation.
Rally glad you guys can make it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott and Jamie said:


> If everything goes good when we pick up our new Outback next Saturday............You can count us in!!
> 
> So do I need to make reservations? We will try to dream up a dish for the Sat. potluck. I am sure we will make it and will probably be there on Friday night or very early Saturday.
> 
> Oh and it would be 2 + a 4 year old
> 
> Hope to see you all there.
> 
> Scott D.


Glad to have you attend. I have already paid for the group site for the entire weekend. We'll just do some quick math based on how many people show and then I'll ask for everyone to pay me their part.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Scott and Jamie,
Welcome to Outbackers, it's a great site with lots of great information and lots of great Outbackers, as I'm sure you will find out at the fall rally.

So what model Outback are you getting?

Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott and Jamie...

Where are you buying your Outback? What are you towing it with?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I've just placed a picture of the campground layout on the first page of this thread, but I'll place it hear so hopefully everyone sees it.

To avoid the "which site is mine" problem, I'd like to have everyone send me their requested site and I will update the page with all the details.

I would like to hold spot G62 and G63 for a group campfire on Saturday night.

Scott will be taking the spot under the tree, which isn't really noted on this layout, so we'll just let him camp up there.


----------



## Allsixofus

BUMMER... wish the kids had Monday off... 8 1/2 drive... you guys have fun!

Allsixofus


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Allsixofus said:


> BUMMER... wish the kids had Monday off... 8 1/2 drive... you guys have fun!
> 
> Allsixofus


Kids can have Monday off...it is just a parent decision.
















Shall I put you down for a spot.


----------



## Allsixofus

LOL... I wish... my oldest has 6 years in a row of perfect attendance and could never sell losing that record over a weekend of camping... you guys have fun and maybe we can get there next year!

Allsixofus


----------



## BlueWedge

How about G67 - same spot. We like adventure, I mean what are the odds it will blow like it did before ?

We are leaving Thursday evening and staying at Paradise Point State Park. Should be there sometime in the early afternoon.


----------



## ARzark

Greetings all! Can you believe this is now less than two weeks away?
Since we have some new folks joining us this time







Thought I would post some quick bits of info.

SATURDAY EVENING POTLUCK

This is always a great time and we always eat well! The theme for this rally is "Boat Drinks" with a tropical potluck theme. If you are joining us for the first time, you are in for a treat!

- Check the first post on page 1, see who's signed up so far, and just use your creativity to bring along a complimentary dish. Make sure you let Oregon Camper know what you are bringing so he can update the list!

- Bring enough so everyone can have a taste
- You will want to bring your own plates/cups/cutlary and perhaps a table cloth along with anything needed to serve your dish
- Plenty of tables are on site to rally up for the main event
- Most everyone will have a small grill. BlueWedge will be bringing a large grill to use as well
- Don't forget to wear your tropical shirts!!

Keep in mind that Deschutes does NOT have hookups, so we will be dry camping. Many of us have generators that we would be happy to share for a battery recharge.

- Water: As you pull into the group site there is water at the entrance. Don't forget to fill up before you pull into your site
- Dump stations: There are several dump stations available on your way home. Memaloose SP has one Westbound on I84. Just over the bridge there is a SP on the Washington side on 97 that has a dump station.

If you have any questions, don't be shy, just post away!
See everyone real soon


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> LOL... I wish... my oldest has 6 years in a row of perfect attendance and could never sell losing that record over a weekend of camping... you guys have fun and maybe we can get there next year!
> 
> Allsixofus


Ok...guess that is a good enough reason. We'll see ya at the Spring Rally then.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Here is the updated list
*** G62 & G63 are tentativly held for a group campfire on Saturday ***

Oregon_Camper - G56
Foxfam Outbacker - G57
PDX_Doug - G55
BlueWedge - G67
jnk36jnk - 
Camptoddski - G54
Doxie-Doglover - G53
WAcamper - G58
TrainRiders - 
Crismon4 - 
Thunder - 
Jskeele - 
rman45 - 
snsgraham - Under the Weeping Willow Tree....in that blank spot next to G69
Scott and Jamie -


----------



## BlueWedge

Update on our potluck item. We are bringing Tropical Beef with White Rice and Coconut Lemon Cresent Bars.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

jnk36jnk said:


> Scott and Jamie,
> Welcome to Outbackers, it's a great site with lots of great information and lots of great Outbackers, as I'm sure you will find out at the fall rally.
> 
> So what model Outback are you getting?
> 
> Dean


We are getting a 2007 27RSDS and are towing with a 99 F350 V10 SWB EXCAB.

We will take G59 if it's still available. We will let you know what dish we can bring in a few days.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Update on our potluck item. We are bringing Tropical Beef with White Rice and Coconut Lemon Cresent Bars.


Ok...I updated the main page. Thanks for the update.

See ya soon!


----------



## TrainRiders

Put us down for site 66. We'll be arriving Friday afternoon.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

TrainRiders said:


> Put us down for site 66. We'll be arriving Friday afternoon.


You got it...


----------



## jnk36jnk

G52, the same place we were last year works for us


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oh Boy! This thing is getting close enough to taste!

I can hardly wait!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> G52, the same place we were last year works for us


Think you're looking at the map backwards. If I remember correctly, you guys were down closer to the river...somewhere around G62. Right? The black lines at the bottom of the map is the road you drive in on.


----------



## snsgraham

Oregon_Camper said:


> I've just placed a picture of the campground layout on the first page of this thread, but I'll place it hear so hopefully everyone sees it.
> 
> To avoid the "which site is mine" problem, I'd like to have everyone send me their requested site and I will update the page with all the details.
> 
> I would like to hold spot G62 and G63 for a group campfire on Saturday night.
> 
> Scott will be taking the spot under the tree, which isn't really noted on this layout, so we'll just let him camp up there.


----------



## jnk36jnk

I just hate embarresing myself in front of 2,500 or so Outbackers.








I had to go back to the official State Park map to to figure out left from right, up from down and north from south, We were in G 63 last year and would like that spot again
Dean


----------



## snsgraham

Jim,
We were actually in G-69 last spring...
On another note,







Sherry







says that we are also going to do up some deep fried coconut prawns for the potluck, sound good?!

Scott

P.S.







Sherry







will be able to tell everybody at the rally about her new MINI Cooper S convertable that she bought yesterday!!
Please,







honey,







please, please, may I please drive it some more??

(you guys think I am gooey enough with my pleading yet?)


----------



## ARzark

snsgraham said:


> Jim,
> We were actually in G-69 last spring...
> On another note,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says that we are also going to do up some deep fried coconut prawns for the potluck, sound good?!
> 
> Scott
> 
> P.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be able to tell everybody at the rally about her new MINI Cooper S convertable that she bought yesterday!!
> Please,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please, please, may I please drive it some more??
> 
> (you guys think I am gooey enough with my pleading yet?)


A MINI COOPER! Sweet! That's got to be fun to drive.
Hey wait a minute..... Why not just tuck it away in the rear of your nice new toy hauler and show it off at the rally first hand


----------



## snsgraham

You know it actually does fit in the Desert Fox?!! Just by inches on the length, but it does fit!
For this trip however, we are bringing the GS to explore some of the gravel roads in the area.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> I just hate embarresing myself in front of 2,500 or so Outbackers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to go back to the official State Park map to to figure out left from right, up from down and north from south, We were in G 63 last year and would like that spot again
> Dean


Plan was to try to hold G62 and G63 for a group campfire. I can put you in the site right next to that if you want or somewhere that might be a little quieter. Let me know...


----------



## jnk36jnk

Ok G 65 then


----------



## Scott and Jamie

I am looking forward to the trip almost as much as picking up my new Outback on Saturday







Wow can't wait...







Decided to go with the straight line hitch...hope i made a good choice









We will bring a very yummie "shrimp dip/spread" and crackers etc. to go with it.

And I am starting too get concernd.....Is G59 far enough away from Doug???









See ya all soon

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Ok G 65 then


All yours...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ok G 65 then


All yours...















[/quote]

I put you down for G59.

And as far as you question about Doug....well...Er...Ah....Nope.
















But if you get on board with the East Coasters for their Rally, you "might" be far enough away....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Here is the updated site information with names...Yea


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Oregon_Camper said:


> I am looking forward to the trip almost as much as picking up my new Outback on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow can't wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to go with the straight line hitch...hope i made a good choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will bring a very yummie "shrimp dip/spread" and crackers etc. to go with it.
> 
> And I am starting too get concernd.....Is G59 far enough away from Doug???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See ya all soon
> 
> Scott


don't worry, we'll program his ankle bracelet to go off at certain sites for those who may be a little terrified of his unpredictable behavior!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Man, you guys are too much!








Brother! I can feel the love!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

Just a reminder.....At the spring rally, at this location, there was quite a problem with ticks. Don't forget to treat your dog with "Frontline" and check the kids often!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

snsgraham said:


> Just a reminder.....At the spring rally, at this location, there was quite a problem with ticks. Don't forget to treat your dog with "Frontline" and check the kids often!


The only ticks that were found were from people that left the campground and hiked up the hill to the East. Right?

We had zero ticks, but we rode our bike West over the Deschutes and up the BIG hill.


----------



## mv945

mv945 said:


> Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


Wow, well I just found out that the previously mentioned weekend work has been postponed until October. That means we may be able to attend!







I will check with the wife and post as soon as we decide.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

mv945 said:


> Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


Wow, well I just found out that the previously mentioned weekend work has been postponed until October. That means we may be able to attend!







I will check with the wife and post as soon as we decide.
[/quote]
Hi! where is Tapps? never heard of it!


----------



## mv945

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Hi! where is Tapps? never heard of it!


Over on the West side, closest major city is Tacoma.


----------



## ARzark

mv945 said:


> Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


Wow, well I just found out that the previously mentioned weekend work has been postponed until October. That means we may be able to attend!







I will check with the wife and post as soon as we decide.
[/quote]

Hey hey... Great news!
Hope to see you there


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very cool mv945!

I sure hope you can make it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Gilligan

Sure wish I could attend the Fall Rally, and meet all you fine people in the PNW, but unfortunately, it would be such a long trip from Goshen.








I would love to give talks on tank labelling, and glue preparation for attaching the outside fiberglass, and even a discussion of the "Chaos Theory" and how it relates to wiring light switches. 
So be thinking of me while sitting around that campfire!









Gilligan


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover said:


> don't worry, we'll program his ankle bracelet to go off at certain sites for those who may be a little terrified of his unpredictable behavior!


dd - just remember that you still have contacts on the OUTSIDE and we're here for you. If you should find yourself in need of emergency assistance in the event of someone's "unpredictable behavior" acting up - just call.


----------



## sleecjr

Dont forget the pictures. We want lots of pictures.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

wolfwood said:


> don't worry, we'll program his ankle bracelet to go off at certain sites for those who may be a little terrified of his unpredictable behavior!


dd - just remember that you still have contacts on the OUTSIDE and we're here for you. If you should find yourself in need of emergency assistance in the event of someone's "unpredictable behavior" acting up - just call.
[/quote]
it's good to know help is only a call away! you never know what to expect if he mixes Koolaid with his anti-psychotic drugs


----------



## Scott and Jamie

sleecjr said:


> Dont forget the pictures. We want lots of pictures.


From the way it sounds so far..........I may need to contact my lawyer before any pics are released......


----------



## PDX_Doug

Scott and Jamie,

Sometimes we get a little carried away, what with all the inside jokes and all, so just in case you are worried - being new around here - we really are a harmless bunch. Just a whole lot of good natured kidding going on. I promise, you will not meet a nicer group of people than those you will meet at the PNW Outbackers Rally!









The, um, Kool-Aid is rather potent though! And strictly optional. 









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott and Jamie

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott and Jamie,
> 
> Sometimes we get a little carried away, what with all the inside jokes and all, so just in case you are worried - being new around here - we really are a harmless bunch. Just a whole lot of good natured kidding going on. I promise, you will not meet a nicer group of people than those you will meet at the PNW Outbackers Rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The, um, Kool-Aid is rather potent though! And strictly optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


I'm just kidding around too. No worries here

Scott


----------



## Scott and Jamie

We were thinking of coming in Friday night...wasn't sure what dates the group site was reserved for.

Tawnya We will bring our dogs for you to meet









Scott


----------



## LarryTheOutback

I'd just like to reconfirm that we will NOT be at the fall rally.

Our neighborhood party and Bluegrass festival take priority for us, unfortunately.

At this point we have no conflicts in Spring, so we'll see you there! We'll bring a slide show of our Land Cruise.

Ed


----------



## ARzark

Scott and Jamie said:


> I'd just like to reconfirm that we will NOT be at the fall rally.
> 
> Our neighborhood party and Bluegrass festival take priority for us, unfortunately.
> 
> At this point we have no conflicts in Spring, so we'll see you there! We'll bring a slide show of our Land Cruise.
> 
> Ed


We'll miss you guys Ed! Don't forget about the final chapter of the land cruise....


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott and Jamie said:


> We were thinking of coming in Friday night...wasn't sure what dates the group site was reserved for.
> 
> Tawnya We will bring our dogs for you to meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


I have paid for Friday and Saturday night upfront. Please show up Friday night. The reason I'm put out the call for people to select a spot is so there is no confusion as to where you should go when you arrive.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


Wow, well I just found out that the previously mentioned weekend work has been postponed until October. That means we may be able to attend!







I will check with the wife and post as soon as we decide.
[/quote]

That is GREAT news. Which site shall I put you down for?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott and Jamie,
> 
> Sometimes we get a little carried away, what with all the inside jokes and all, so just in case you are worried - being new around here - we really are a harmless bunch. Just a whole lot of good natured kidding going on. I promise, you will not meet a nicer group of people than those you will meet at the PNW Outbackers Rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The, um, Kool-Aid is rather potent though! And strictly optional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


yeah, he's right! it's all in fun. If you want to know what all the kidding to Doug is about, read posts from Wolfwood was gone last month. The post says minding the store or something like that. Great sense of humor on this forum and lots of laughs. 
To clear the air, it's all in fun, a big joke and Doug really is a nice guy and harmless -most of the time, just kidding! 
If he didn't have such a creative sense of adventure and humor he'd be no fun!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thought it might be interesting to see when everyone will be arriving.

I'll go first...

We will be leaving Portland around 4-4:30pm, as my wife is a teacher and can't just leave early....guess parents and the Principle have issues with leaving 23 2nd graders along for the afternoon. Who knew?









Having said that, we should arrive around 7pm.


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thought it might be interesting to see when everyone will be arriving.


We are staying at Paradise Point State Park, WA and should be around 2-3 hours out Friday morning. So depending on when we get up and organized. Probably sometime around noon.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

we are wanting to come day early, but still don't know if we can. Otherwise it'll be Friday morning some time. Looking very forward to meeting everyone and putting faces with names







and of course meeting all the doggies!


----------



## ARzark

Probably the 5-6 PM range for us.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Unfortunately, we probably will not be leaving town until about 6:00-6:30PM. So expect to see us about 8:30-9:00PM. If Shannon can get off work a little early, we may be able to bump that up a bit.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

I expect that we will be in around noon or 1:00. We will be leaving home Thursday evening but have not decided where we are going to spend the night.









Scott


----------



## jnk36jnk

As of now it looks like we will be leaving home about noon, so should arrive around 2:30


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> As of now it looks like we will be leaving home about noon, so should arrive around 2:30


I wish I could be there at that time...


----------



## mv945

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


Wow, well I just found out that the previously mentioned weekend work has been postponed until October. That means we may be able to attend!







I will check with the wife and post as soon as we decide.
[/quote]

That is GREAT news. Which site shall I put you down for?
[/quote]

Well, this work thing is really putting a cramp in my rally hopes. Since I last reported no weekend work, I now will be in Los Angeles on Thur. & Fri., and my flight doesn't get back to SEA until 7pm Friday night. So there is no way I can get the trailer ready to go and get down there on Friday night. And even if we left Saturday morning we wouldn't get there until mid-afternoon at the earliest, and then would have to basically leave by noon on Sunday to get back at a reasonable time. Work sucks, I wanna go camping!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

mv945 said:


> Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


Wow, well I just found out that the previously mentioned weekend work has been postponed until October. That means we may be able to attend!







I will check with the wife and post as soon as we decide.
[/quote]

That is GREAT news. Which site shall I put you down for?
[/quote]

Well, this work thing is really putting a cramp in my rally hopes. Since I last reported no weekend work, I now will be in Los Angeles on Thur. & Fri., and my flight doesn't get back to SEA until 7pm Friday night. So there is no way I can get the trailer ready to go and get down there on Friday night. And even if we left Saturday morning we wouldn't get there until mid-afternoon at the earliest, and then would have to basically leave by noon on Sunday to get back at a reasonable time. Work sucks, I wanna go camping!
[/quote]

Bummer Mv, No way your wife could meet you in portland with the TV-TT?

If she can tow the trailer, we would be more than happy to pick you up in Hood River or The Dalles (need to find a shuttle plane) and take you to the campground

Scott.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Scott and Jamie said:


> Well I am really really bummed because I just found out that we have a major upgrade planned at work for that weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get them to change it but no go. Too bad, we were really looking forward to meeting the PNW Outbackers! When's the next PNW rally?


Wow, well I just found out that the previously mentioned weekend work has been postponed until October. That means we may be able to attend!







I will check with the wife and post as soon as we decide.
[/quote]

That is GREAT news. Which site shall I put you down for?
[/quote]

Well, this work thing is really putting a cramp in my rally hopes. Since I last reported no weekend work, I now will be in Los Angeles on Thur. & Fri., and my flight doesn't get back to SEA until 7pm Friday night. So there is no way I can get the trailer ready to go and get down there on Friday night. And even if we left Saturday morning we wouldn't get there until mid-afternoon at the earliest, and then would have to basically leave by noon on Sunday to get back at a reasonable time. Work sucks, I wanna go camping!
[/quote]

Bummer Mv, No way your wife could meet you in portland with the TV-TT?

If she can tow the trailer, we would be more than happy to pick you up in Hood River or The Dalles (need to find a shuttle plane) and take you to the campground

Scott.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Keystone needs to make Outback Shuttle Planes to accomodate Outbackers needs.

anyone arriving Thursday and staying in general vicinity??


----------



## mv945

Scott and Jamie said:


> Bummer Mv, No way your wife could meet you in portland with the TV-TT?
> 
> If she can tow the trailer, we would be more than happy to pick you up in Hood River or The Dalles (need to find a shuttle plane) and take you to the campground
> 
> Scott.


Thanks for the offer Scott, that is very generous...but my wife doesn't like to drive the TV even without the TT!








We are now really looking forward to the Spring rally! I hope you all maybe find time to start a discussion around that...


----------



## Scott and Jamie

mv945 said:


> Bummer Mv, No way your wife could meet you in portland with the TV-TT?
> 
> If she can tow the trailer, we would be more than happy to pick you up in Hood River or The Dalles (need to find a shuttle plane) and take you to the campground
> 
> Scott.


Thanks for the offer Scott, that is very generous...but my wife doesn't like to drive the TV even without the TT!








We are now really looking forward to the Spring rally! I hope you all maybe find time to start a discussion around that...








[/quote]
My wife won't drive my truck either







let alone with a TT!

Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

5 more days! woo hoo!
I checked the weather forecast for the rally and it's the 80's, woo hoo! is there anyone NOT bringing their dogs or does the park have shade? not sure how warm the Outback will be??( trying to relieve my guilt if I don't bring her







)

also, does anyone have kids that CAN'T have candy? I am doing a little pre-Halloween thing for the kiddies at the rally, but thought I should ask first.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Only 75hours and we'll be on the road to the PNW fall rally


----------



## mv945

Well the DW & I are trying to find a way to come down, the only way we can do it is if I pick up the TT on the way home from the airport on Friday night, we load it all up that night and do a 'get up early and drive' on Saturday morning, which would get us to the campground around early afternoon on Saturday.
I know you wanted people to get there on Friday Oregon_Camper, but there is no way that we can do that. So if this won't work let us know...


----------



## ARzark

mv945 said:


> Well the DW & I are trying to find a way to come down, the only way we can do it is if I pick up the TT on the way home from the airport on Friday night, we load it all up that night and do a 'get up early and drive' on Saturday morning, which would get us to the campground around early afternoon on Saturday.
> I know you wanted people to get there on Friday Oregon_Camper, but there is no way that we can do that. So if this won't work let us know...


Now there is a dedicated Outbacker








We'll save you a spot, no worries there! If you can get there Saturday that would be fantastic. And hey, just think of all the help you will have getting situated in your spot, what with 30 some folks guiding you in


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover said:


> 5 more days! woo hoo!
> I checked the weather forecast for the rally and it's the 80's, woo hoo! is there anyone NOT bringing their dogs or does the park have shade? not sure how warm the Outback will be??( trying to relieve my guilt if I don't bring her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> also, does anyone have kids that CAN'T have candy? I am doing a little pre-Halloween thing for the kiddies at the rally, but thought I should ask first.


Tawnya,
You will be in a spot that will be shaded from the South side, so heat should not be too much of an issue.

mv945,
You guys make it down, and we will have a spot for you. There is nothing formal about getting here on Friday night. We will leave a candle burning!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jnk36jnk

Will Wa Camper "spill the beans" about the hosted BBQ diner







at the '07 Western Region Rally, some time this week end, or will he keep us in the dark a while longer?








Dean


----------



## tdvffjohn

All right. its partially out.........................Spill it or we have our ways


----------



## ARzark

What







What are you all talking about









As Schultz always said... "I know NOTHING!"


----------



## tdvffjohn

You want your post count to stay at 600..........................I can delete , ya know


----------



## ARzark

tdvffjohn said:


> You want your post count to stay at 600..........................I can delete , ya know


Ahemm, for my 601st post, I would like to just say that
It's almost rally time !! 


Again, don't forget it's dry camping so make sure you fill up your fresh water. Source is directly at the entrance to the group site.

I have _some_ firewood that I will be bringing to donate to the group firepit. Can anyone else bring some to share? Don't forget Your tacky tropical shirts for the Saturday potluck too!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

LOL


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> 5 more days! woo hoo!
> I checked the weather forecast for the rally and it's the 80's, woo hoo! is there anyone NOT bringing their dogs or does the park have shade? not sure how warm the Outback will be??( trying to relieve my guilt if I don't bring her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> also, does anyone have kids that CAN'T have candy? I am doing a little pre-Halloween thing for the kiddies at the rally, but thought I should ask first.


Tawnya,
You will be in a spot that will be shaded from the South side, so heat should not be too much of an issue.
Cricket was very happy to hear that! 









mv945,
You guys make it down, and we will have a spot for you. There is nothing formal about getting here on Friday night. We will leave a candle burning!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]


----------



## BlueWedge

WAcamper said:


> I have _some_ firewood that I will be bringing to donate to the group firepit. Can anyone else bring some to share? Don't forget Your tacky tropical shirts for the Saturday potluck too!!!


We will be more than glad to buy some wood from our friendly camphost(ess). The B-Que took a bit of room. We are pretty much washed and packed. We will be starting the rally early at Paradise Point on Thursday.

Sounds like we won't need access to the internet when we get there. ( DW is doing the release today )


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Whew...been gone a while. Let me know if anyone has questions.

See ya Friday night or Saturday morning!!


----------



## Scott and Jamie

BlueWedge said:


> I have _some_ firewood that I will be bringing to donate to the group firepit. Can anyone else bring some to share? Don't forget Your tacky tropical shirts for the Saturday potluck too!!!


We will be more than glad to buy some wood from our friendly camphost(ess). The B-Que took a bit of room. We are pretty much washed and packed. We will be starting the rally early at Paradise Point on Thursday.

Sounds like we won't need access to the internet when we get there. ( DW is doing the release today )
[/quote]

I will bring a good stack of fire wood too pitch in.

We just picked up our 27RSDS on Saturday







Still have some work to do between now and then though. I put the Max Airs on, TV / DVD installed, Inverter and transfer switch installed, checked all of the plumbing to make sure it is tight...just need to finish packing...wow we have so much stuff to sort through from our old TT...

See you all on Friday about 7ish.

Scott


----------



## ARzark

Scott and Jamie said:


> We just picked up our 27RSDS on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still have some work to do between now and then though. I put the Max Airs on, TV / DVD installed, Inverter and transfer switch installed, checked all of the plumbing to make sure it is tight...just need to finish packing...wow we have so much stuff to sort through from our old TT...
> 
> See you all on Friday about 7ish.
> 
> Scott


You have been busy!! Make sure you find a home for all that stuff from your old TT, because we'll have to all have the mandatory 'New Outback Tour' this weekend


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Wanted to post the lastest map information so everyone knows where to go when they arrive.

Hey rman45......let me know where you'd like to be for the weekend.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

so the trailer isn't packed, new curtains are not up, Rick has been working so the Outback isn't washed, and I have the 2 yr old part of the day and a dr's appt, the house needs cleaned, the camping dog needs bath, groceries are needed, a note needs done for doggie sitter, the new generators need tested (Rick's job of course) and undoubtedly Rick will come up with something we just HAVE to go look it for the trailer, I need to go shower and get to daughters, my car needs cleaned and needs gas, we leave for rally Friday morning ......and why am I hanging on the forum??????????????????????? ADDICTION!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

We will be bringing some firewood also, as well as camptoddski.

We should be on the road from Beaverton around 5:45-6:00, should put us in around 8:00-8:15.
Camptoddski will be leaving from work in Oregon City, with his family coming up seperately from Beaverton also.

Question, Jim... Do you have numbers yet on what we are going to owe you for the group camp area?

See you guys in about 62 hours!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mv945

Whichever remaining spot you think would work best for our TT & TV...it's a looonng rig altogether!


----------



## PDX_Doug

mv945 said:


> Whichever remaining spot you think would work best for our TT & TV...it's a looonng rig altogether!


Boy! You aren't kidding! A long bed crew cab.. sheesh!
I would suggest slot G68 will fit you best. Also, most of us disconnect our TV's and park along the East edge (the access road side) or in the parking spaces directly across from the entrance to the group camp area. This helps keep the central area more open and inviting!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham

We will be bringing our usual larger than we need load of firewood.

Onward and upward to the

!!GOOSE POOP II!!


----------



## mv945

PDX_Doug said:


> I would suggest slot G68 will fit you best. Also, most of us disconnect our TV's and park along the East edge (the access road side) or in the parking spaces directly across from the entrance to the group camp area. This helps keep the central area more open and inviting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


OK, put us down for slot G68! We will also be bringing a tropical fruit salad for the potluck. See you all Saturday afternoon!


----------



## ARzark

snsgraham said:


> Onward and upward to the
> 
> !!GOOSE POOP II!!










I am bringing a rake!


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'm thinking a modified potato cannon!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BlueWedge

In less than 16 hours we are heading for the Rally !!!


----------



## Thor

Hello everyone









Have a save and wonderful rally.









Enjoy

Thor


----------



## jnk36jnk

BlueWedge said:


> In less than 16 hours we are heading for the Rally !!!


Just remeber to check your electric plug









Dean


----------



## PDX_Doug

*RALLY WEATHER FORCAST:*

*Friday:*
Mostly sunny, with a high of 84 degrees, low of 54 and a 20% chance of rain. Winds from the NW at 15-25MPH (looks like we will have a brisk tail wind heading up the Gorge... stay on your toes!)

*Saturday:*
Partly cloudy and windy. High 73, low 54. 20% chance of rain.

*Sunday:*
Mostly sunny. High 78, low 56 with a 20% chance of rain.

Sounds like a perfect fall weekend in The Gorge!








We may not be getting a lot of use out of our awnings though!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The cost of the entire group site is somewhere around $500. We have 15 confirmed Outbackers, so that puts everyone around $34.

I will confirm the exact amount (I have the paper work at home) and let everyone know later tonight.

See ya soon!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

looks like its gonna be a quiet weekend on the forum









Have a great time everyone


----------



## mv945

Oregon_Camper said:


> The cost of the entire group site is somewhere around $500. We have 15 confirmed Outbackers, so that puts everyone around $34.
> 
> I will confirm the exact amount (I have the paper work at home) and let everyone know later tonight.
> 
> See ya soon!!!


Make that 16 confirmed Outbackers... G68 please!


----------



## BlueWedge

1 hour 5 min left then









Safe travels, all. See you there Friday.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> The cost of the entire group site is somewhere around $500. We have 15 confirmed Outbackers, so that puts everyone around $34.
> 
> I will confirm the exact amount (I have the paper work at home) and let everyone know later tonight.
> 
> See ya soon!!!


Make that 16 confirmed Outbackers... G68 please!

[/quote]

SWEET 16!


----------



## Scott Z.

Have fun everyone. Wish we were able to come but there's 10 15 minute "exhibition" soccer games happening on Saturday that we, as dutiful parents, have to deliver the kids for. Otherwise, I'd be there with you.


----------



## RizFam

Hope you all have a BLAST & have a drink or two for us OK .........









Be Safe, but have Fun








Tami


----------



## ARzark

Departure in 15 minutes

WOO HOO

See everyone there!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Going outside to hook up the Suburban to the Outback...then we are gone.


----------



## campmg

RizFam said:


> Hope you all have a BLAST & have a drink or two for us OK .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Safe, but have Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami -- Let's have a drink in honor of the PNW rally at around 6pm. We can have fun too and without the traffic.


----------



## z-family




----------



## 3LEES

campmg said:


> Hope you all have a BLAST & have a drink or two for us OK .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be Safe, but have Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami


Tami -- Let's have a drink in honor of the PNW rally at around 6pm. We can have fun too and without the traffic.
[/quote]

EDT, CDT, MDT or PDT?

Then again, it's 5 o'clock somewhere.....









Dan


----------



## skippershe

Bye everyone!









We'll miss you guys, wish we could be there too








Please take lots of photos and we'll catch up when you get home
Have a great time at the rally and stay safe,

Dawn









Like John said, it's gonna be a long quiet weekend around here









Come on Mitch and Tami! It's 6 o'clock somewhere


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hi there, Just back and unpacked from another great rally. This will be our fifth and we had a great time. We had 48 participants (15 families) and the potluck was awesome. We spent a lot of time talking about the Regional Rally and actually got a couple more families signed up. The weather was perfect (no more 50mph wind gusts) and I guess we couldn't have asked for anything more. Dean and I had a wonderful time. Too bad we have to go back to work tomorrow. Jodi


----------



## skippershe

jnk36jnk said:


> Hi there, Just back and unpacked from another great rally. This will be our fifth and we had a great time. We had 48 participants (15 families) and the potluck was awesome. We spent a lot of time talking about the Regional Rally and actually got a couple more families signed up. The weather was perfect (no more 50mph wind gusts) and I guess we couldn't have asked for anything more. Dean and I had a wonderful time. Too bad we have to go back to work tomorrow. Jodi


Welcome Home jnk36jnk!








Glad to hear that you all had a great time at the rally







Sounds like you had a great turn out!

When you say that you got more sign ups for the Regional Rally, did you mean for the Zion Rally??

Got photos???








Dawn


----------



## jnk36jnk

Yes, the 2007 Western Regional Rally at Zion. It looks like Oregon is back in the running for PDX Doug's free T shirts. PDX Doug, Doxie Dog Lover and a couple of others were talking pictures and should get them posted in the next day or so.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

We had a great time everyone! can't wait until the spring rally. Talk too you all soon.

Scott


----------



## ARzark

We are back from yet another FANTASTIC PNW RALLY!
It was really great to see everyone again, and to meet some really nice new folks too








Thanks goes out to Oregon Camper for making this a rally to remember!

The real pictures will follow shortly, but here is a few sneak peeks!

*Lining up for the potluck dinner*









*Do we know how to eat, or what?!?*









*Doxi-Doglover with a special treat for all of the kids!
Hey wait... Look at Jodi (jnk36jnk, on the left) sneaking in on the action!*


----------



## mv945

We made it home too, had a great time meeting everyone! Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome home everyone








Glad to hear you all had a great time...Can't wait to see more pics!
Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge

Photos ... Here are some photos... Slow connections should stay away...

PNW 2006 Fally Rally

I have some great captions etc I will add later tomorrow or Tuesday.









We had a wonderful time. Mara (brown dog) wouldn't get out of the truck when we got home







I think she might have wanted a couple more barks at the dragon kite.


----------



## skippershe

BlueWedge said:


> Photos ... Here are some photos... Slow connections should stay away...
> 
> PNW 2006 Fally Rally
> 
> I have some great captions etc I will add later tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a wonderful time. Mara (brown dog) wouldn't get out of the truck when we got home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she might have wanted a couple more barks at the dragon kite.


Great photos!
Now I just wish I knew who everyone was!








I'll keep an eye out for your captions, hopefully they will clue me in...
Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge

skippershe said:


> Great photos!
> Now I just wish I knew who everyone was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for your captions, hopefully they will clue me in...
> Dawn


There is one of me in there ( I will probably have to remove that one ). Of course I have 2 different name tags on. I wasn't wasn't sure who I was.









I forgot to take one of Gilligan when he showed up.


----------



## skippershe

BlueWedge said:


> Great photos!
> Now I just wish I knew who everyone was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for your captions, hopefully they will clue me in...
> Dawn


There is one of me in there ( I will probably have to remove that one ). Of course I have 2 different name tags on. I wasn't wasn't sure who I was.









I forgot to take one of Gilligan when he showed up.
[/quote]







Tell me, how did you recognize him???


----------



## BlueWedge

skippershe said:


> Great photos!
> Now I just wish I knew who everyone was!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for your captions, hopefully they will clue me in...
> Dawn


There is one of me in there ( I will probably have to remove that one ). Of course I have 2 different name tags on. I wasn't wasn't sure who I was.









I forgot to take one of Gilligan when he showed up.
[/quote]







Tell me, how did you recognize him???
[/quote]

Easy, he was the one the Skipper kept hitting with his hat.


----------



## HootBob

Great Photos








Glad to hear you had a great time

Don


----------



## Gilligan

I had a great time at the PNW Rally. Lots of wonderful folks there!
Here I am at the potluck....










Gilligan


----------



## RizFam

Now that sure is a load off my mind







cause you know I was very concerned whether you were going to have a good time & fit in ............... or be beaten to a pulp .......


----------



## PDX_Doug

Wow! What a great rally!









Great weather... Great food... and most of all, Great people!
Gilligan even put in an appearence, and truth be told he is not such a bad guy. Sure can't handle the Kool-Aide though!









In respect of the '72 Hour Rule', here is a group shot...









More to follow...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg

Gilligan said:


> I had a great time at the PNW Rally. Lots of wonderful folks there!
> Here I am at the potluck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilligan


This is hilarious. Nice work Gilligan.









PDX Doug -- that is so funny too. I had to look at it twice before noticing Gilligan.


----------



## skippershe

Love the photos...Gilligan looks fantastic!
Like Mitch said, You guys are killing me...ROTF!








Dawn


----------



## BlueWedge

Thats scary.







I didn't realize Gilligan and I looked so much alike. He is shorter though.

He seemed so much taller online, than in person.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

WAcamper said:


> We are back from yet another FANTASTIC PNW RALLY!
> It was really great to see everyone again, and to meet some really nice new folks too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks goes out to Oregon Camper for making this a rally to remember!
> 
> The real pictures will follow shortly, but here is a few sneak peeks!
> 
> *Lining up for the potluck dinner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do we know how to eat, or what?!?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Doxi-Doglover with a special treat for all of the kids!
> Hey wait... Look at Jodi (jnk36jnk, on the left) sneaking in on the action!*


and that would be Mr.Doxiedoglover in the blue shirt at the start of the buffet line or maybe it looks like he already went thru? shhh...don't tell him I said that, I am tooooo tired to run from him today.


----------



## PDX_Doug

BlueWedge said:


> Thats scary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize Gilligan and I looked so much alike. He is shorter though.
> 
> He seemed so much taller online, than in person.


The Skipper didn't call him 'Lil Buddy for nothing, you know!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Gilligan said:


> Photos ... Here are some photos... Slow connections should stay away...
> 
> PNW 2006 Fally Rally
> 
> I have some great captions etc I will add later tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a wonderful time. Mara (brown dog) wouldn't get out of the truck when we got home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she might have wanted a couple more barks at the dragon kite.


ahh...come on now, you know she was afraid Cricket was somewhere ready to rip her head off again....


----------



## PDX_Doug

More photos from the rally...

PDX_Shannon relaxes with PDX_Cowboy (AKA PDX_DougDog):









Jim (Oregon_Camper) expounds as Susan (Foxfam Outbacker) looks on in total disbelief









Jeff and Tracey settle in (WAcamper)









Dean and Jodi (jnk36jnk) unwind









And Todd and Diane (camptoddski) toast a successful rally









The Potluck (Probably the only time all weekend no one was talking!)









Jeff leads the Zion Rally Cruise planning meeting









The Kids busy themselves with LEGO's (Fun anywhere, anytime!),









Hula practice,









And rafting









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

here are a few I have ready....more to come! 









































































a few more:
[


----------



## PDX_Doug

And a few more...

David (BlueWedge) obviously had fun modding his trailer. That's *FOUR* 6 Volt batteries, and some big honkin' cables!









While some Outbacks enjoyed a little shade (Front to back: PDX_Doug, Doxie-Doglover and Crismon4)









Others preferred to soak up the rays! (Front to back: WAcamper, Scott and Jamie and jskeele)









Alas... All good things must come to an end. Here is Oregon_Camper heading for the barn, with the mighty (but barren) Mt. Hood showng the way.









Wow! Can you guys believe it... I actually got rally pictures posted!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Edited: 9-13-06 @ 6:43AM PDT)


----------



## sleecjr

all of the pictures look great.







Looks like everyone had a good time. Even Gilligan!


----------



## skippershe

Loved the photos! Thanks for putting names with faces, it's really fun to see everyone in person









Dawn


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

PDX_Doug said:


> Wow! What a great rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great weather... Great food... and most of all, Great people!
> Gilligan even put in an appearence, and truth be told he is not such a bad guy. Sure can't handle the Kool-Aide though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In respect of the '72 Hour Rule', here is a group shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to follow...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


hey Doug, I nominate you to give names to everyone in the group photo for Dawn!


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Wow! What a great rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great weather... Great food... and most of all, Great people!
> Gilligan even put in an appearence, and truth be told he is not such a bad guy. Sure can't handle the Kool-Aide though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In respect of the '72 Hour Rule', here is a group shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to follow...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


hey Doug, I nominate you to give names to everyone in the group photo for Dawn!
[/quote]
Yeah Doug, I'm waiting


----------



## campmg

Those are some great pictures of the rally. It's great putting faces with some of the names we see so often. Thanks for sharing.

Mitch


----------



## ARzark

Here's a shot of everyone touring Oregon Camper's new 31RQS... oh, I mean MV945's new 31RQS.
Jim just hasn't gotten around to actually trading in for _his_ new one yet.

I seem to recall all Jim could say was "Look at that slide..... Look at that slide!"


----------



## BlueWedge

Ok. I added captions to the photos on my website. Sorry if I have any names wrong. PM if you see anything wrong or want me to change a caption etc.

PNW Rally Photos

For some reason my camera wasn't able to record any photos of Gilligan. Guess I need to tell the DW we need a new camera







SLR-Digital yes that is the problem

We tried several new mods this trip. The 4-6volts worked wonderfully. They ran the micro for 2 days along with the 26" LCD/DVD JB 007 demonstrations. Plenty of juice left. We also tried out the A/C using the Yamaha EF2400i ( modified to use propane ) no problems.

We had a wonderful time meeting everyone. Looking forward to the spring.



WAcamper said:


> Here's a shot of everyone touring Oregon Camper's new 31RQS... oh, I mean MV945's new 31RQS.
> Jim just hasn't gotten around to actually trading in for _his_ new one yet.
> 
> I seem to recall all Jim could say was "Look at that slide..... Look at that slide!"


All I remember was the real shower and that it has more storage than my garage. That is one nice looking TT.


----------



## skippershe

BlueWedge said:


> Ok. I added captions to the photos on my website. Sorry if I have any names wrong. PM if you see anything wrong or want me to change a caption etc.


Thanks for taking the time to add captions! Much better the second time around








Amazing that you couldn't capture Gilligan in any of those photos...I could totally tell that he should have been in the foreground of at least two of them.


----------



## Thor

I am glad that everyone had a great time. The pics were great.

Thanks
Thor


----------



## snsgraham

I know it is late, but!!
DW and I enjoyed meeting up with everybody again, the food was really good, and mother nature gave us a beautiful day and evening for the potluck. What more could we ask for you wonder?? How about no 30 MPH head winds heading west through the gorge!! Incredible! (no goose poop in the fall either







)

We are now preparing for a couple of weeks in the middle of quad riding heaven in Utah! We leave this coming Saturday morning and the forecast for next week in Bryce area is looking like mid 70's...

Looking forward to the spring '07 rally with the gang, have a good winter everybody!







See you on Outbackers.com!









Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug

Have a great trip, Scott!

This should get you all prepped for the 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. (Right next door!).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

